# 25 times Trump was soft on Russia



## eddiew37

25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019

(CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.






Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​





President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​





Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.





President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


----------



## turbofish

So the alternative is WWIII where millions and millions will die?


----------



## Concerned American

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


----------



## whitehall

An "analysis" by CNN alleging that Trump was soft on Russia while Biden eats ice cream while Russian troops are massing on the Ukraine border? We should be thanking Trump.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Wasn't Trump an agent for Putin you stupid shat?

WTF is it??


----------



## Esdraelon

Concerned American said:


> You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


That list is a perfect example of what media whores and Democrats, but I repeat myself, did for four years.  They struggled to find anything legitimately wrong in his administration and literally turned molehills into mountains.  IF EVERYTHING they listed was true, Biden has him beat with the Afghanistan Debacle, alone.  Fools...


----------



## BluesLegend

Biden goes soft on Russia, Dems try to deflect to Trump...shocker!


----------



## Esdraelon

turbofish said:


> So the alternative is WWIII where millions and millions will die?


Who knows?  This is a danger that comes with having an America-loathing POS who's running the nation from the shadows.  The Tan Messiah is untouchable, knows it, and may well take steps that set Putin off to the point of a miscalculation.
Putin hates Obama as much as Obama hates him and Putin isn't as dimwitted as most Democrat voters seem to be.  If a single NATO ship, aircraft, or soldier is harmed and Biden refuses to answer Putin on it, NATO will be seen as feckless and weak in the face of threats.

F##K Obama, and F##K every single person who voted for him as well as any who voted for his senile voodoo doll.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.



Fake News CNN.
A big giant post of pure bullshit.
FAIL


----------



## WTH_Progs?

It's Trump's fault Putin is fucking with Biden on Biden's watch.  You people need to understand, like a leftist the OP is desperate for excuses and projections, because he can't come to terms why he fucked up so much.......

You know things are going bad when you lead off with this excuse why Biden's a fuck-up:

"While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments."


ILMAO @ "showered" & "echoed these comments"........Oooooooo, Ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Indeependent

Take it easy TrumpBots...you're dealing with a psycho...O!  I meant...A Liberal!


----------



## Rambunctious

Biden is working to get us into a state of cold war with Russia...his masters in China and our own defense industry has ordered him to do this....


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Y'all still hung up on this bullshit?...lol


----------



## Indeependent

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all still hung up on this bullshit?...lol


Well...would you rather have a *soft on* or a *hard on*?


----------



## theHawk

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.




So why isn’t Biden drawing a “red line” and warning Russia we will go to war over Ukraine?

Why is he being so weak?  He’s shipping them some ducking weapons?  Big deal.  Why doesn’t he declare war now?


----------



## MarcATL

*Only* 25*?!?!*

Trump was *grabbing *his *ankles *and *spreading *his cheeks *wide *for Mr. Putin throughout his entire *corrupt *Administration.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

MarcATL said:


> *Only* 25*?!?!*
> 
> Trump was *grabbing *his *ankles *for Mr. Putin throughout his entire *corrupt *Administration.


Biden needs a war.  This CNN piece is laying the ground work for Biden's justification.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden needs a war.  This CNN piece is laying the ground work for Biden's justification.



Makes you wonder right?  The COVID scare may be drying up, time to try something new.


----------



## BluesLegend

theHawk said:


> So why isn’t Biden drawing a “red line” and warning Russia we will go to war over Ukraine?
> 
> Why is he being so weak?  He’s shipping them some ducking weapons?  Big deal.  Why doesn’t he declare war now?


Ah, because he's on Russia's payroll.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

WTH_Progs? said:


> Makes you wonder right?  The COVID scare may be drying up, time to try something new.


As bad as his admin is flopping, he's desperate.


----------



## eddiew37

theHawk said:


> So why isn’t Biden drawing a “red line” and warning Russia we will go to war over Ukraine?
> 
> Why is he being so weak?  He’s shipping them some ducking weapons?  Big deal.  Why doesn’t he declare war now?


Because he's not an AH like your former president trump


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> Ah, because he's on Russia's payroll.


Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


----------



## Darkwind

cnn


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


You lie, on purpose.


----------



## eddiew37

Trump is a POS a low life crook  Is that a lie too blues?


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​



Thank god Trump was never soft enough as Joe to let them take the Ukraine!


----------



## rightwinger

Trump has never criticized Putin
Never will


----------



## Maxdeath

Damn some idiot who cuts and pastes CNN as if they actually do news. You have to feel sorry for someone that clueless and that desperate to show everyone that the Vegetable in the White House really is not as bad as everyone but him knows it is.


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> So why isn’t Biden drawing a “red line” and warning Russia we will go to war over Ukraine?
> 
> Why is he being so weak?  He’s shipping them some ducking weapons?  Big deal.  Why doesn’t he declare war now?


Biden is keeping his options open

He is working behind the scenes coordinating with our allies, arranging alternative sources of Natural Gas, providing weapons and intel to Ukraine and letting Putin know exactly what is going to happen to him


----------



## B. Kidd

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.



Fuck!
It was almost as long as 'War and Peace'.


----------



## Winston

Wait, did I just enter an alternate universe.  Trump withheld military aide to Ukraine in an attempt to get them to investigate some cockamany story about their possession of a voting server and DNC hacked emails.  I repeat, HE WITHHELD MILITARY AID.  But Trump was the one tough on Russia.  Damn but you guys are dumber than a box of rocks.  Please find another hobby, your political expertise doesn't attain the level of someone in Kindergarten.


----------



## 1stNickD

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Trump is not our President, and the entire world laughs at Biden. Russia will take Ukraine and Biden will wave that disgusting crooked finger and make that stupid brainless smile and pretend his sanctions worked. When China rolls over Taiwan that gutless bastard in the white house will stand there with that stupid grin and say everything is just fine because he is doing such a good job. And the senile old fool actually believes it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


CNN LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


Another lie that the gullible leftist fell for. Tick tock.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Trump has never criticized Putin
> Never will


You complain a lot 









						Trump uncharacteristically slams Putin after reports of Syria attack
					

The tweets and alleged attack in Syria sparked responses from lawmakers in both parties.




					www.google.com


----------



## 1stNickD

News flash, year 2450, everything that happened in the year 2449 was Trumps fault. 

I don't even like Trump but these leftists are so pathetically disgusting I can't stand it.


----------



## eddiew37

whitehall said:


> An "analysis" by CNN alleging that Trump was soft on Russia while Biden eats ice cream while Russian troops are massing on the Ukraine border? We should be thanking Trump.


Yes  your POS believed russians more than our agencies  Trump is a sb and traitor and his followers like you ,no better


----------



## eddiew37

1stNickD said:


> News flash, year 2450, everything that happened in the year 2449 was Trumps fault.
> 
> I don't even like Trump but these leftists are so pathetically disgusting I can't stand it.


He's all yours


----------



## Stann

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Here's a conspiracy theory that makes sense. trump visited Moscow before he became president. He was entertained at a wild party, that's public record. What is it on the public record, is the fact that he was brainwashed by the Russians while he was there. That's why he loves Putin, besides his love for tyrannical power.


----------



## Stann

WTH_Progs? said:


> Makes you wonder right?  The COVID scare may be drying up, time to try something new.


Most people don't have the power to create scenarios, Occam's razor rules that out, we're too busy dealing to all the shit that's thrown at us. That includes presidents. This world is far from perfect.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You complain a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump uncharacteristically slams Putin after reports of Syria attack
> 
> 
> The tweets and alleged attack in Syria sparked responses from lawmakers in both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Tough guy

He also blamed Obama


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.




I get it, Biden is Putin's bitch, so you figure lying about Trump will distract from what a fuckup Biden is.


----------



## 1stNickD

eddiew37 said:


> He's all yours


Who? Biden and Trump both suck.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Tough guy
> 
> He also blamed Obama


You said her never criticized Putin. Ooops

Guess you should be ashamed


----------



## gipper

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Good. Only a fool wants WWIII.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> Good. Only a fool wants WWIII.



Biden has fucked the dog on the economy, on covid, and every other metric.

War is the only thing he has to distract from what an abysmal failure he is.


----------



## 1stNickD

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


except that was just another HRC lie.


----------



## eddiew37

Uncensored2008 said:


> I get it, Biden is Putin's bitch, so you figure lying about Trump will distract from what a fuckup Biden is.


Biden believed like the sb traitor trump did, that he believed putin before our agencies??


----------



## Nostra

MarcATL said:


> *Only* 25*?!?!*
> 
> Trump was *grabbing *his *ankles *and *spreading *his cheeks *wide *for Mr. Putin throughout his entire *corrupt *Administration.


That was your Messiah Barry Hussein, and now your new Messiah Veggie Joe.


----------



## theHawk

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


So why didn’t they take Ukraine under President Trump?


----------



## MarcATL

theHawk said:


> So why didn’t they take Ukraine under President Trump?


What do you think stopped him?


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

Uncensored2008 said:


> I get it, Biden is Putin's bitch, so you figure lying about Trump will distract from what a fuckup Biden is.



Thats how the Marxist Democrats get down - The bigger the lie the better


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

Democrats Always Loved the Russians​




__





						Democrats Always Loved the Russians
					

RUSH:  The Soviet Union was the model of the future if they just could have gotten it right. It was gonna be utopia, equality, fairness, sameness and all of that. So given that the Democrat Party has no history of disliking the Soviet Union, the Democrat Party has no history of opposing the...




					www.rushlimbaugh.com
				




TRANSCRIPT

RUSH: You know, based on the brilliant comments of our previous caller, if the Russians hacked the election in order to damage Hillary, how do they explain all the Republican wins in the Senate and the House and all of the states? It’s a great question. There’s a story back on I think it was the 16th, five days ago, by guy named Brian Kennedy, Real Clear Politics. And he addressed the literal substance of the claim that the Russians wanted Trump to be president as opposed to Hillary.

And his point, that if the Russians were actually picking a president that they would prefer, the last person they would choose is Trump. And here’s a portion of his piece. He said: Never in the last 50 years have the Democrats believed that the Soviets and the Russians are even capable of doing bad things to the United States. Let me expand on that. I realize many of you are alternately new to the program or young and really don’t remember the history of the Cold War, United States versus the Soviet Union.

Your experience is with the Russians and Putin, but going back to the sixties, seventies, eighties, Cold War era where the Russians were the Soviets, the Soviet Union and Soviet expansionism, worldwide communism was the objective, you may not have any perspective on it. But back in those days, the Democrat Party was the biggest friend the Soviet Union had in the United States. And I’ll give you just one example, although there are countless.

The Soviets were attempting to establish a client state, Nicaragua, and they had their Soviet-sponsored communist leader there, a guy by the name of Daniel Ortega. And there were opponents in Nicaragua called the Contras. They were the modern equivalent of freedom fighters. They were attempting to prevent their country from going communist. Nobody in their right mind wanted communism anywhere. People died, walls were built to keep people in. There was no liberty. There were political prisons. It was poverty stricken.

No matter where you found communism, you found people living in poverty, living in fear, living with no liberty or freedom whatsoever. The biggest friend that Daniel Ortega had in his effort to establish a Soviet client state was the Democrat Party, and particularly in the House of Representatives. But it had a share of Senators too.

Now, one of the leaders of the House back then was a guy named Jones, and he was from Oklahoma, Democrat. He went on to run the American Stock Exchange in Chicago. I think his name was James Jones, but I don’t want to confuse him with Jim Jones of that cult that drank the purple Kool-Aid on their way to the mother ship. This guy and Fort Worthless Jim Wright, congressman from Texas, a guy named George, California guy. Keep forgetting his name now. But these people were all supportive of the Soviets and of Ortega.

Daniel Ortega would come to the United States and be escorted around Manhattan on a shopping spree by the trio Peter, Paul, and Mary. I remember a photo of Daniel Ortega being walked into a department store to buy sunglasses by Peter, Paul, and Mary. He was a popular figure much like Che Guevara was or Fidel Castro. And Reagan was supporting the Contras and doing everything he could to oppose the establishment of a Soviet client state in our hemisphere in Nicaragua.

Well, the short version of the story is that Ortega, after surviving a vote in Congress to defund the Contras, flew off to the Soviet Union one day. After a big win in Congress for him, he flew off to the Soviet Union trying to get $500 million to bring back, and the Democrats wrote him letters saying, “Don’t embarrass us like this anymore. You don’t let us vote for you and then immediately run off and palsy-wowsy with the Soviets.”

They were embarrassed. They were profoundly angry. George Miller was the guy from California. They sent Miller, John Kerry, a bunch of guys went down there to tell Ortega to clam it up, to hide their support for his communist state. So Mr. Kennedy here is right on the money. Never in the last 50 years have the Democrats believed that the Soviets or the Russians were even capable of doing bad things to the U.S.

The U.S. deserved it. The U.S. deserved what we got. The Soviet Union was the model of the future if they just could have gotten it right. It was gonna be utopia, equality, fairness, sameness and all of that. So given that the Democrat Party has no history of disliking the Soviet Union, the Democrat Party has no history of opposing the Soviet Union or Russia, “We are being asked now to believe that the Russians wished to influence a U.S. presidential election. This master stroke of statecraft by Putin was designed, however, to bring to power a man, Donald J. Trump, who has pledged to rebuild the United States militarily and economically.

“Trump has detailed his intent to build a national missile defense, modernize our strategic arsenal to match that of Russia and China, ensure our ability to dominate the high seas … guarantee our ability to project power with an improved air force, and have an intelligence and cyber capability second to none.” How in the world does that help the Russians?

Donald Trump wants to modernize the American military, grow the American military, make it an all-powerful defensive and offensive force. This is not what Putin wants. This is not what Putin would endorse.

“By contrast, Hillary Clinton, following the policies of Barack Obama, stated she would, by not building missile defenses … continue the policy of vulnerability to Russian, Chinese, and Iranian ballistic missiles; delay the upkeep and modernization of our nuclear weaponry; and, pursue a reduction of our conventional military forces.” She would gut the military. “On traditional strategic grounds, it defies logic that Putin would have preferred Trump to Clinton.”

In any normal day Hillary Clinton would have been a godsend to Putin. Somebody who thinks the United States military’s too big, has too much outreach, is too powerful, somebody who believes the United States has been the problem in the world and owes the world deference and apologies here and there, that would be right up Putin’s alley, somebody that’s gonna continue to dismantle and transform the United States away from superpower status. That’s what Putin would want.


----------



## MarcATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Biden has fucked the dog on the economy, on covid, and every other metric.
> 
> War is the only thing he has to distract from what an abysmal failure he is.


*Fact* free post folks. Fact *free*!


----------



## Nostra

MarcATL said:


> *Fact* free post folks. Fact *free*!


No need to announced to the board the content, or lack thereof, of your posts.


----------



## gipper

MarcATL said:


> What do you think stopped him?


Why did Obama commit a coup in Ukraine, potentially risking WWIII?


----------



## FA_Q2

How. Fucking. Hilarious!

As Biden's foreign policy with Russia falls apart and faces massive challenges suddenly sycophants start talking about Trump and Russia again.  Even more hilarious is that Trump never had these problems, Russia behaved for the most part during his term.  Before and after his term, Russia threatens its neighbors with military actions.  Under Bush Jr. too.  

Partisan hacks gonna be partisan hacks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> *Fact* free post folks. Fact *free*!



Spot on? Thanks, yes I did put up a *SPOT ON* post.

Let's repeat:

Biden has fucked the dog on the economy, on covid, and every other metric.

War is the only thing he has to distract from what an abysmal failure he is.


----------



## Lesh

turbofish said:


> So the alternative is WWIII where millions and millions will die?


No


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Trump is a POS a low life crook  Is that a lie too blues?


Yes, that's a lie.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Biden believed like the sb traitor trump did, that he believed putin before our agencies??


Only a fool would believe our intelligence agencies.  They are infested with deep state scum.


----------



## Independentthinker

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Oh please. Under Obama, Russia annexed Crimea. Under Obama, Obama discovered that Russia was trying to influence the 2016 election and it was Obama who told his people to stand down and let it happen. Now, under Biden, Russia is ready to annex Ukraine. And you seriously want to tell us 25 times Trump was soft on Russia? Really?


----------



## excalibur

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.




This thread reeks of TDS Fueled© hate and stupidity. 

Biden approved Nordstrom 2, while Trump had said 'nyet' to it.

Biden again aided Putin when he withdrew support last week for a NG pipeline from the Mideast to Europe.

Both these moves, and there have been others by Biden, enrich the Russian oligarchs and Putin.

And don't forget Biden gave Putin the go-ahead for a minor incursion into Ukraine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

1stNickD said:


> except that was just another HRC lie.




Yeah, but eddie is a scumbag Nazi - so he lies.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


The Muslim in Chief had special Putin kneepads....


----------



## Man of Ethics

Hopefully, if there is an *Economic Civil War* in USA, Russia will be on Republican Side.  I am certain there will be no real Civil War in USA in the next 30 years.  But division of American Economy into Democrat and Republican is very likely.


----------



## Lesh

bripat9643 said:


> Only a fool would believe our intelligence agencies.


Jesus.

You need to move to Mother Russia


----------



## eddiew37

Trump kissed Putin rump
rump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin -- rump did not get played by Putin. rump was an employee of Putin.​ 
Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin​*They can’t defend their records as part of the worst administration in history, so they’re pathetically lashing out at Biden. *




You would think that given the fact Donald Trump was impeached for illegally withholding congressionally approved aid to Ukraine, his supporters might take the current crisis as an opportunity to have a seat.
You would think that since Trump in June 2020 advocated for drawing down U.S. troops in Germany, and after having spent years weakening NATO with his attacks and criticisms, that the current urgent need for strength within the Western alliance would have Trumpists hitting their own mute buttons.
You would think that with Russia threatening the international order over the possibility of invading a sovereign neighbor, the Trump-cheering section would dial it down a bit given the 45th president’s signature public toadying to Vladimir Putin, the man who singlehandedly created the current crisis.
You might even think that since the response of the Biden administration to the current Russian threat has been dramatically more robust than the responses of the last three administrations to Putin’s aggressions, incursions, and violations of international law, that Team Trump might even offer up a little praise for the current president. After all, even Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell did, for goodness sakes. There are vital national security interests at stake, after all.
This is precisely the sort of moment when, historically, America’s political parties have tried to tone down their partisan bickering and present a united front to the world. But no, not this GOP.
Even with Trump not occupying the White House, Republicans and the warped cogs in their giant message machine continue to see their mission as strengthening not the U.S. and our allies, but Russia; and serving not the national interests, but their own political self-interests.
Drawing on the Trump playbook, their approach is not only facts be damned, but that history never happened. It is once again: “Who are you going to believe, us or your lying eyes?”
They are taking short-term memory loss and turning into a movement, making cognitive dysfunction a requirement for admission into a MAGA fairyland in which rivers of Fox News disinformation continue to flow from the well-springs of Russian propaganda, in which heroes are magically transformed into villains, friends into enemies, and good into evil.
(Remember the hubbub in 2020 about science possibly having discovered a parallel universe in which key laws of physics were reversed? Sorry, science, but we did not need a complicated experiment in Antarctica searching for high-energy particles from outer space to find it. All you had to do was watch Tucker Carlson, the top-rated Fox News host who has gone so far off the deep end with his pro-Kremlin rants that even Russian media is worried his lunacy reflects badly on them.)
The frozen seafood heir turned human fountain of anti-American bullshit is not, however, the only Republican seeking the limelight these days to spew indefensible nonsense that only draws attention to their own past failings.
Mike Pompeo, the former secretary of state, wrote an op-ed for Fox News headlined: “Russia-Ukraine conflict puts Biden administration’s weakness on full display.”
It opens with a giant self-inflicted wound, making the case that the current administration is showing “abject weakness” by arguing that Biden was weak with Iran—ignoring the Trump administration’s gift to Iran of pulling the U.S. out of the nuclear treaty, thus freeing Iran to ramp up their region-destabilizing nuclear program, as has happened. Pompeo also says Biden was weak in Afghanistan for finally pulling the U.S. out of its longest war—an act that was hastened by Pompeo’s own negotiations with the Taliban and Trump’s decision to cut and run at an earlier date in a manner that would have been even more devastating. And Pompeo slams Biden for failing to be tough with China—a country with which Trump and his kids canoodled for profit even while he was in office.
But reality ain’t no thing to Pompeo, a man who all by himself is the answer to the question, “What’s the Matter with Kansas?”
So, let’s go to the tape. What has Biden done?
Reject Putin’s demands? Check.
Prepare massive, multi-tiered sanctions against Russia that are ready to go into effect the minute Russian troops cross the border? Check.
Guarantee to support Ukraine? Check.
Rally the allies? Check.
Not noted, of course, in Pompeo’s prescription, were the steps the Trump team took to cozy up to Russia, undercut relations with Ukraine by firing an effective ambassador and withholding aid in exchange for help with a domestic political agenda, regularly criticize NATO, and—as noted above—withdraw US troops from Europe that are now central to Biden’s strong response to this crisis.
Pompeo is not alone.
The “Biden is weak” chorus in Foxlandia has been strong and incorporated many of those who, along with Trump, dramatically weakened America’s standing in the world. (If you don’t think Putin’s current threat to Ukraine was based in part on his calculation that Trump’s divisiveness and assault on U.S. democracy has weakened us, then you are not paying attention.)
Human weathervane Nikki Haley—who, like her colleagues, does not seem to remember Trump’s shameful display of kissing up to Putin at the expense of the U.S. intelligence community in Helsinki—stated: “Russia smells blood in the water because we have never had a president as weak as Joe Biden.”
Former Trump Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe, who undermined the U.S. intelligence community by turning his post atop it into a political operation regularly contradicting the findings of his own people, also had the audacity to criticize Biden—who has been put into the position of spending much of his term undoing the damage done by Trump and his team.
Who else chimed in? None other than disgraced former Speaker of the House turned crackpot-for-hire Newt Gingrich. He not only repeated the canards about Biden and Putin, but also argued that Biden was weak on China.
The reality is: Biden pulled out of Afghanistan to complete the pivot to Asia that others have discussed but not made a reality, elevated the core Pacific alliance known as the Quad with its first leaders summit, created a new security alliance in the region with AUKUS, and brought a new realism to U.S.-China policy, framing the strategic competition between the two countries in tougher terms than any of his modern predecessors.
The reality also holds that Trump’s record on Russia—and the damage he did with our allies and at home—set the stage for the crisis that Biden and his team are expertly managing today. Don’t forget Trump said on the campaign trail that he would consider lifting sanctions on Russia and recognizing occupied Crimea as Russian land. His rationale? “The people of Crimea,” Trump said, “from what I’ve heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were.”
Gingrich is worried Biden’s not being tough enough on Russia and China? Trump lobbied to have Russia be allowed to rejoin the G7—which had previously booted Russia from its membership after the theft of Crimea from Ukraine. Trump even blamed the invasion of Crimea on Barack Obama, rather than Putin, saying it was Obama’s fault “because Putin didn’t respect President Obama, didn’t respect our country.”
In other words, not only are the GOP critiques of Biden’s handling of this crisis completely out of place, they are stunningly hypocritical and stunningly craven—even for this group of compulsive liars. It’s all part of a calculated disinformation campaign designed to both inflame the GOP base while also providing cover for the manifold errors and betrayals of the Trump years.
Finally, the GOP slanders are proof that, once again, the Trumpist GOP’s initial response to almost everything is projection. In their accusations that Biden is weak they reveal not only their fear that he is actually strong, but are projecting their own desperate weaknesses in bearing the impossible burden of having to defend their records as part of the worst of any American administration in history.




Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin


----------



## bripat9643

Relative Ethics said:


> Hopefully, if there is an *Economic Civil War* in USA, Russia will be on Republican Side.  I am certain there will be no real Civil War in USA in the next 30 years.  But division of American Economy into Democrat and Republican is very likely.


How would that be accomplished?


----------



## SavannahMann

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.



You don’t rattle the saber when you are getting what you want. You rattle it when you aren’t.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Trump kissed Putin rump
> rump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin -- rump did not get played by Putin. rump was an employee of Putin.​
> 
> 
> Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin​*They can’t defend their records as part of the worst administration in history, so they’re pathetically lashing out at Biden. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that given the fact Donald Trump was impeached for illegally withholding congressionally approved aid to Ukraine, his supporters might take the current crisis as an opportunity to have a seat.
> You would think that since Trump in June 2020 advocated for drawing down U.S. troops in Germany, and after having spent years weakening NATO with his attacks and criticisms, that the current urgent need for strength within the Western alliance would have Trumpists hitting their own mute buttons.
> You would think that with Russia threatening the international order over the possibility of invading a sovereign neighbor, the Trump-cheering section would dial it down a bit given the 45th president’s signature public toadying to Vladimir Putin, the man who singlehandedly created the current crisis.
> You might even think that since the response of the Biden administration to the current Russian threat has been dramatically more robust than the responses of the last three administrations to Putin’s aggressions, incursions, and violations of international law, that Team Trump might even offer up a little praise for the current president. After all, even Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell did, for goodness sakes. There are vital national security interests at stake, after all.
> This is precisely the sort of moment when, historically, America’s political parties have tried to tone down their partisan bickering and present a united front to the world. But no, not this GOP.
> Even with Trump not occupying the White House, Republicans and the warped cogs in their giant message machine continue to see their mission as strengthening not the U.S. and our allies, but Russia; and serving not the national interests, but their own political self-interests.
> Drawing on the Trump playbook, their approach is not only facts be damned, but that history never happened. It is once again: “Who are you going to believe, us or your lying eyes?”
> They are taking short-term memory loss and turning into a movement, making cognitive dysfunction a requirement for admission into a MAGA fairyland in which rivers of Fox News disinformation continue to flow from the well-springs of Russian propaganda, in which heroes are magically transformed into villains, friends into enemies, and good into evil.
> (Remember the hubbub in 2020 about science possibly having discovered a parallel universe in which key laws of physics were reversed? Sorry, science, but we did not need a complicated experiment in Antarctica searching for high-energy particles from outer space to find it. All you had to do was watch Tucker Carlson, the top-rated Fox News host who has gone so far off the deep end with his pro-Kremlin rants that even Russian media is worried his lunacy reflects badly on them.)
> The frozen seafood heir turned human fountain of anti-American bullshit is not, however, the only Republican seeking the limelight these days to spew indefensible nonsense that only draws attention to their own past failings.
> Mike Pompeo, the former secretary of state, wrote an op-ed for Fox News headlined: “Russia-Ukraine conflict puts Biden administration’s weakness on full display.”
> It opens with a giant self-inflicted wound, making the case that the current administration is showing “abject weakness” by arguing that Biden was weak with Iran—ignoring the Trump administration’s gift to Iran of pulling the U.S. out of the nuclear treaty, thus freeing Iran to ramp up their region-destabilizing nuclear program, as has happened. Pompeo also says Biden was weak in Afghanistan for finally pulling the U.S. out of its longest war—an act that was hastened by Pompeo’s own negotiations with the Taliban and Trump’s decision to cut and run at an earlier date in a manner that would have been even more devastating. And Pompeo slams Biden for failing to be tough with China—a country with which Trump and his kids canoodled for profit even while he was in office.
> But reality ain’t no thing to Pompeo, a man who all by himself is the answer to the question, “What’s the Matter with Kansas?”
> So, let’s go to the tape. What has Biden done?
> Reject Putin’s demands? Check.
> Prepare massive, multi-tiered sanctions against Russia that are ready to go into effect the minute Russian troops cross the border? Check.
> Guarantee to support Ukraine? Check.
> Rally the allies? Check.
> Not noted, of course, in Pompeo’s prescription, were the steps the Trump team took to cozy up to Russia, undercut relations with Ukraine by firing an effective ambassador and withholding aid in exchange for help with a domestic political agenda, regularly criticize NATO, and—as noted above—withdraw US troops from Europe that are now central to Biden’s strong response to this crisis.
> Pompeo is not alone.
> The “Biden is weak” chorus in Foxlandia has been strong and incorporated many of those who, along with Trump, dramatically weakened America’s standing in the world. (If you don’t think Putin’s current threat to Ukraine was based in part on his calculation that Trump’s divisiveness and assault on U.S. democracy has weakened us, then you are not paying attention.)
> Human weathervane Nikki Haley—who, like her colleagues, does not seem to remember Trump’s shameful display of kissing up to Putin at the expense of the U.S. intelligence community in Helsinki—stated: “Russia smells blood in the water because we have never had a president as weak as Joe Biden.”
> Former Trump Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe, who undermined the U.S. intelligence community by turning his post atop it into a political operation regularly contradicting the findings of his own people, also had the audacity to criticize Biden—who has been put into the position of spending much of his term undoing the damage done by Trump and his team.
> Who else chimed in? None other than disgraced former Speaker of the House turned crackpot-for-hire Newt Gingrich. He not only repeated the canards about Biden and Putin, but also argued that Biden was weak on China.
> The reality is: Biden pulled out of Afghanistan to complete the pivot to Asia that others have discussed but not made a reality, elevated the core Pacific alliance known as the Quad with its first leaders summit, created a new security alliance in the region with AUKUS, and brought a new realism to U.S.-China policy, framing the strategic competition between the two countries in tougher terms than any of his modern predecessors.
> The reality also holds that Trump’s record on Russia—and the damage he did with our allies and at home—set the stage for the crisis that Biden and his team are expertly managing today. Don’t forget Trump said on the campaign trail that he would consider lifting sanctions on Russia and recognizing occupied Crimea as Russian land. His rationale? “The people of Crimea,” Trump said, “from what I’ve heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were.”
> Gingrich is worried Biden’s not being tough enough on Russia and China? Trump lobbied to have Russia be allowed to rejoin the G7—which had previously booted Russia from its membership after the theft of Crimea from Ukraine. Trump even blamed the invasion of Crimea on Barack Obama, rather than Putin, saying it was Obama’s fault “because Putin didn’t respect President Obama, didn’t respect our country.”
> In other words, not only are the GOP critiques of Biden’s handling of this crisis completely out of place, they are stunningly hypocritical and stunningly craven—even for this group of compulsive liars. It’s all part of a calculated disinformation campaign designed to both inflame the GOP base while also providing cover for the manifold errors and betrayals of the Trump years.
> Finally, the GOP slanders are proof that, once again, the Trumpist GOP’s initial response to almost everything is projection. In their accusations that Biden is weak they reveal not only their fear that he is actually strong, but are projecting their own desperate weaknesses in bearing the impossible burden of having to defend their records as part of the worst of any American administration in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin



Your hero pedo Biden gave Putin permission to invade Ukraine.  You have to be totally shameless to claim Trump allowed Putin to push him around.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Jesus.
> 
> You need to move to Mother Russia


Why move there when Dims will soon have America converted to the same system?


----------



## bripat9643

excalibur said:


> This thread reeks of TDS Fueled© hate and stupidity.
> 
> Biden approved Nordstrom 2, while Trump had said 'nyet' to it.
> 
> Biden again aided Putin when he withdrew support last week for a NG pipeline from the Mideast to Europe.
> 
> Both these moves, and there have been others by Biden, enrich the Russian oligarchs and Putin.
> 
> And don't forget Biden gave Putin the go-ahead for a minor incursion into Ukraine.


Biden also gave Putin permission to invade Ukraine.


----------



## Lesh

bripat9643 said:


> Biden also gave Putin permission to invade Ukraine.


The fuck he did.

What's wrong with you?


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> The fuck he did.
> 
> What's wrong with you?


He sure as hell did.  Even Democrats were horrified.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> Jesus.
> 
> You need to move to Mother Russia


Why, because I know traitors when I see them?  Comey, Strzok, Mccabe and Page all plotted against the president of the United States and then lied about it.  Why should anyone believe anything the FBI says?  Turds like you who defended this behavior need to go to Mother Russia.  Meanwhile all our intelligence agencies need a thorough cleaning.  Perhaps they should be abolished.


----------



## Lesh

bripat9643 said:


> Why, because I know traitors when I see them?  Comey, Strzok, Mccabe and Page all plotted against the president of the United States and then lied about it.  Why should anyone believe anything the FBI says?  Turds like you who defended this behavior need to go to Mother Russia.  Meanwhile all our intelligence agencies need a thorough cleaning.  Perhaps they should be abolished.


And yet here you are defending {Putin and Russia.

Funny that


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> And yet here you are defending {Putin and Russia.
> 
> Funny that


Really?  How?  Where did I defend Putin?


----------



## Concerned American

SavannahMann said:


> You don’t rattle the saber when you are getting what you want. You rattle it when you aren’t.


Or when you sense weakness


----------



## eddiew37

bripat9643 said:


> Your hero pedo Biden gave Putin permission to invade Ukraine.  You have to be totally shameless to claim Trump allowed Putin to push him around.


And your moron trump took our weapons shipments away   because Ukraine wouldn't lie for him


----------



## Lesh

eddiew37 said:


> And your moron trump took our weapons shipments away   because Ukraine wouldn't lie for him


And got impeached for it...by DEMOCRATS

Most Republicans had no problem with that


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> Fake News CNN.
> A big giant post of pure bullshit.
> FAIL



Can you point out which of those talking points are not true?


----------



## jknowgood

MarcATL said:


> *Only* 25*?!?!*
> 
> Trump was *grabbing *his *ankles *and *spreading *his cheeks *wide *for Mr. Putin throughout his entire *corrupt *Administration.


Putin didn't do anything like he did with Obama and Biden. So you're proving yourself an idiot, once again.


----------



## jknowgood

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


Lol, you still believe that. Bless your heart.


----------



## jknowgood

Lesh said:


> The fuck he did.
> 
> What's wrong with you?


Yes he did in his speech last week. Even the leader of Ukraine complained about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> What do you think stopped him?



A real leader.

Now they have bought and paid for Biden, so the invasion can continue.


----------



## Man of Ethics

bripat9643 said:


> How would that be accomplished?


Most likely Economic Civil War will consist of economy mostly splitting into Republican and Democrat branches.  The split will not be full initially.  It will not be violent in any way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew37 said:


> And your moron trump took our weapons shipments away   because Ukraine wouldn't lie for him



Lying little Nazi fuck.

Trump sent advanced weapons to Ukraine.

Putin's Bitch Barry sent TV dinners when Russia invaded.

No Bought and Paid for Biden gives a green light to finish the invasion.

Russia knew they just had to wait out the Trump presidency. the traitor dims would be back.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> And got impeached for it...by DEMOCRATS
> 
> Most Republicans had no problem with that



Fucking liar.

Joe Biden took bribes from the Ukraine, so you traitor Nazi pigs impeached Trump.


----------



## Lesh

jknowgood said:


> Yes he did in his speech last week. Even the leader of Ukraine complained about it.


Post a quote with a link, liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> Post a quote with a link, liar.







Leech, you're such a sleazy fucktard - as stupid as you are dishonest.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> And your moron trump took our weapons shipments away   because Ukraine wouldn't lie for him


You're delusional.


----------



## bripat9643

Relative Ethics said:


> Most likely Economic Civil War will consist of economy mostly splitting into Republican and Democrat branches.  The split will not be full initially.  It will not be violent in any way.


Explain how the economy will split into Republican and Democrat branches.


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​



Don't add up to the ONE TIME Biddum melted like butter to Putin.


----------



## jknowgood

Lesh said:


> Post a quote with a link, liar.


Biden said he expects a minor incursion on Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Can you point out which of those talking points are not true?



Well, lets start with the first one: "Trump has repeatedly praised Putin"
That is false because it is misleading. One can admire an enemy for their skill and cunning, but still see them as the enemy. That is NOT being "soft on Russia."

All I had to do was look at the first one to see its a lie. This thread is Rubber Room bullshit.


----------



## eddiew37

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> Well, lets start with the first one: "Trump has repeatedly praised Putin"
> That is false because it is misleading. One can admire an enemy for their skill and cunning, but still see them as the enemy. That is NOT being "soft on Russia."
> 
> All I had to do was look at the first one to see its a lie. This thread is Rubber Room bullshit.


Oh saying he believes Putin ahead of our agencies is what?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew37 said:


> Oh saying he believes Putin ahead of our agencies is what?



When the Transcript of the Ukraine call came out, Eric Ciaramella was proven to be a liar, as was Adam the lying Schitt.

Trump was 100% correct - the Reich and the traitors involved in the coup WERE indeed lying.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


Who lifted sanctions of Nordstream pipe line?

Was it Trump? Or Quid Pro Joe?


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Oh saying he believes Putin ahead of our agencies is what?


That's reality.  Our agencies are infested with lying schemers and plotters.


----------



## SavannahMann

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lying little Nazi fuck.
> 
> Trump sent advanced weapons to Ukraine.
> 
> Putin's Bitch Barry sent TV dinners when Russia invaded.
> 
> No Bought and Paid for Biden gives a green light to finish the invasion.
> 
> Russia knew they just had to wait out the Trump presidency. the traitor dims would be back.



Trump opposed sending weapons to Ukraine. Even Republicans of the time admitted it. But Trump was finally convinced when he was told it would be good for business. 









						Trump Resisted Sale of Javelins to Ukraine
					

Republicans are defending him in the impeachment inquiry by saying he gave more military aid than his predecessor, but it came only after the reluctant…




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Rogue AI

SavannahMann said:


> You don’t rattle the saber when you are getting what you want. You rattle it when you aren’t.


So Putin wanted peace?  That Biden clown could have learned something from Trump, now we all face nuclear winter.  On the plus side, at least those climate morons would finally shut up.


----------



## eddiew37

bripat9643 said:


> That's reality.  Our agencies are infested with lying schemers and plotters.


Are you an American or a fn sb russian spy??


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Are you an American or a fn sb russian spy??


Russia would be telling us to trust our intelligence agencies.  I find it hilarious that all you progs defend the FBI and the CIA.  In the 70s vermine like you despised the FBI.


----------



## eddiew37

SavannahMann said:


> Trump opposed sending weapons to Ukraine. Even Republicans of the time admitted it. But Trump was finally convinced when he was told it would be good for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Resisted Sale of Javelins to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Republicans are defending him in the impeachment inquiry by saying he gave more military aid than his predecessor, but it came only after the reluctant…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com


These morons wouldn't know truth if it hit em in the face


----------



## eddiew37

bripat9643 said:


> Russia would be telling us to trust our intelligence agencies.  I find it hilarious that all your progs defend the FBI and the CIA.  In the 70s vermine like you despised the FBI.


50 years ago?? Are You kidding me?


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> These morons wouldn't know truth if it hit em in the face


Irony!


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> 50 years ago?? Are You kidding me?


it lasted until about the Obama admin.  He infested those agencies with his commie minions.


----------



## FA_Q2

SavannahMann said:


> You don’t rattle the saber when you are getting what you want. You rattle it when you aren’t.


That is awfully convenient.  

Apparently destabilizing the world stage is now seen as a FP win.

No, you saber rattle when it will get you something.  Putin perceives that this will get him something.  Clearly he did not think it would get him anything over the last 4 years.  It is not in response to failing to get what he wants from Biden.  Indeed, going alone with increasing Russian oil exports has done the exact opposite.


----------



## jc456

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Like?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew37 said:


> Trump kissed Putin rump
> rump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin -- rump did not get played by Putin. rump was an employee of Putin.​
> 
> 
> Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin​*They can’t defend their records as part of the worst administration in history, so they’re pathetically lashing out at Biden. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that given the fact Donald Trump was impeached for illegally withholding congressionally approved aid to Ukraine, his supporters might take the current crisis as an opportunity to have a seat.
> You would think that since Trump in June 2020 advocated for drawing down U.S. troops in Germany, and after having spent years weakening NATO with his attacks and criticisms, that the current urgent need for strength within the Western alliance would have Trumpists hitting their own mute buttons.
> You would think that with Russia threatening the international order over the possibility of invading a sovereign neighbor, the Trump-cheering section would dial it down a bit given the 45th president’s signature public toadying to Vladimir Putin, the man who singlehandedly created the current crisis.
> You might even think that since the response of the Biden administration to the current Russian threat has been dramatically more robust than the responses of the last three administrations to Putin’s aggressions, incursions, and violations of international law, that Team Trump might even offer up a little praise for the current president. After all, even Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell did, for goodness sakes. There are vital national security interests at stake, after all.
> This is precisely the sort of moment when, historically, America’s political parties have tried to tone down their partisan bickering and present a united front to the world. But no, not this GOP.
> Even with Trump not occupying the White House, Republicans and the warped cogs in their giant message machine continue to see their mission as strengthening not the U.S. and our allies, but Russia; and serving not the national interests, but their own political self-interests.
> Drawing on the Trump playbook, their approach is not only facts be damned, but that history never happened. It is once again: “Who are you going to believe, us or your lying eyes?”
> They are taking short-term memory loss and turning into a movement, making cognitive dysfunction a requirement for admission into a MAGA fairyland in which rivers of Fox News disinformation continue to flow from the well-springs of Russian propaganda, in which heroes are magically transformed into villains, friends into enemies, and good into evil.
> (Remember the hubbub in 2020 about science possibly having discovered a parallel universe in which key laws of physics were reversed? Sorry, science, but we did not need a complicated experiment in Antarctica searching for high-energy particles from outer space to find it. All you had to do was watch Tucker Carlson, the top-rated Fox News host who has gone so far off the deep end with his pro-Kremlin rants that even Russian media is worried his lunacy reflects badly on them.)
> The frozen seafood heir turned human fountain of anti-American bullshit is not, however, the only Republican seeking the limelight these days to spew indefensible nonsense that only draws attention to their own past failings.
> Mike Pompeo, the former secretary of state, wrote an op-ed for Fox News headlined: “Russia-Ukraine conflict puts Biden administration’s weakness on full display.”
> It opens with a giant self-inflicted wound, making the case that the current administration is showing “abject weakness” by arguing that Biden was weak with Iran—ignoring the Trump administration’s gift to Iran of pulling the U.S. out of the nuclear treaty, thus freeing Iran to ramp up their region-destabilizing nuclear program, as has happened. Pompeo also says Biden was weak in Afghanistan for finally pulling the U.S. out of its longest war—an act that was hastened by Pompeo’s own negotiations with the Taliban and Trump’s decision to cut and run at an earlier date in a manner that would have been even more devastating. And Pompeo slams Biden for failing to be tough with China—a country with which Trump and his kids canoodled for profit even while he was in office.
> But reality ain’t no thing to Pompeo, a man who all by himself is the answer to the question, “What’s the Matter with Kansas?”
> So, let’s go to the tape. What has Biden done?
> Reject Putin’s demands? Check.
> Prepare massive, multi-tiered sanctions against Russia that are ready to go into effect the minute Russian troops cross the border? Check.
> Guarantee to support Ukraine? Check.
> Rally the allies? Check.
> Not noted, of course, in Pompeo’s prescription, were the steps the Trump team took to cozy up to Russia, undercut relations with Ukraine by firing an effective ambassador and withholding aid in exchange for help with a domestic political agenda, regularly criticize NATO, and—as noted above—withdraw US troops from Europe that are now central to Biden’s strong response to this crisis.
> Pompeo is not alone.
> The “Biden is weak” chorus in Foxlandia has been strong and incorporated many of those who, along with Trump, dramatically weakened America’s standing in the world. (If you don’t think Putin’s current threat to Ukraine was based in part on his calculation that Trump’s divisiveness and assault on U.S. democracy has weakened us, then you are not paying attention.)
> Human weathervane Nikki Haley—who, like her colleagues, does not seem to remember Trump’s shameful display of kissing up to Putin at the expense of the U.S. intelligence community in Helsinki—stated: “Russia smells blood in the water because we have never had a president as weak as Joe Biden.”
> Former Trump Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe, who undermined the U.S. intelligence community by turning his post atop it into a political operation regularly contradicting the findings of his own people, also had the audacity to criticize Biden—who has been put into the position of spending much of his term undoing the damage done by Trump and his team.
> Who else chimed in? None other than disgraced former Speaker of the House turned crackpot-for-hire Newt Gingrich. He not only repeated the canards about Biden and Putin, but also argued that Biden was weak on China.
> The reality is: Biden pulled out of Afghanistan to complete the pivot to Asia that others have discussed but not made a reality, elevated the core Pacific alliance known as the Quad with its first leaders summit, created a new security alliance in the region with AUKUS, and brought a new realism to U.S.-China policy, framing the strategic competition between the two countries in tougher terms than any of his modern predecessors.
> The reality also holds that Trump’s record on Russia—and the damage he did with our allies and at home—set the stage for the crisis that Biden and his team are expertly managing today. Don’t forget Trump said on the campaign trail that he would consider lifting sanctions on Russia and recognizing occupied Crimea as Russian land. His rationale? “The people of Crimea,” Trump said, “from what I’ve heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were.”
> Gingrich is worried Biden’s not being tough enough on Russia and China? Trump lobbied to have Russia be allowed to rejoin the G7—which had previously booted Russia from its membership after the theft of Crimea from Ukraine. Trump even blamed the invasion of Crimea on Barack Obama, rather than Putin, saying it was Obama’s fault “because Putin didn’t respect President Obama, didn’t respect our country.”
> In other words, not only are the GOP critiques of Biden’s handling of this crisis completely out of place, they are stunningly hypocritical and stunningly craven—even for this group of compulsive liars. It’s all part of a calculated disinformation campaign designed to both inflame the GOP base while also providing cover for the manifold errors and betrayals of the Trump years.
> Finally, the GOP slanders are proof that, once again, the Trumpist GOP’s initial response to almost everything is projection. In their accusations that Biden is weak they reveal not only their fear that he is actually strong, but are projecting their own desperate weaknesses in bearing the impossible burden of having to defend their records as part of the worst of any American administration in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Cheerleaders Forget How Weak He Was With Putin


The Muslim in Chief kissed more than his rump......


----------



## surada

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Trump just wanted Putin to like him and to create some sort of relationship for the future of the the Trump organization.


----------



## jc456

Didn’t trump sell weapons to Ukraine? Hmmm you’re fked in the head


----------



## beautress

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Trump proved himself a peacemaker by friending countries offended by others. He had the Middle easterners agreeing to let by gones be bygones for a lot of good business benefits with our country. That's a far cry from an arbitrary hate rivals threats against the nation of Israel. 

You're beating up on Trump for the successes he had on the negotiation tables. He has a way of making other people see the light and dark of their proposed actions. Biden doesn't know what to do, and his boss, Hillary Clinton wants his job so has advised him to say stupid things like half million dollar bonuses to illegal immigrants who can quickly take advantage of such a get-rich-quick promise. fortunately, the bait has been removed, not that it won't crop up again to further steal earnings from the American middle classes while making all of us the slaves of China. The cold war is over. Why revive it for a few undeserved votes?


----------



## The Original Tree

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


*Putin approves of your propaganda.  Now don’t you, Putin, Xi, Comrade Clinton and EmperorShitzHizPantz have some spying to do on President Trump?*


----------



## eddiew37

The Original Tree said:


> *Putin approves of your propaganda.  Now don’t you, Putin, Xi, Comrade Clinton and EmperorShitzHizPantz have some spying to do on President Trump?*


Spying on a traitor like trump is a crime ?  Spying on a moron who believes our enemy Putin before our great agencies, is a crime?  Should be hung  by his neck until dead


----------



## The Original Tree

eddiew37 said:


> Spying on a traitor like trump is a crime ?  Spying on a moron who believes our enemy Putin before our great agencies, is a crime?  Should be hung  by his neck until dead


*For exposing Clinton, Biden and Obama colluding with Russia and committing Espionage?

You that angry you got caught Putin Puppet?*


----------



## eddiew37

The Original Tree said:


> *For exposing Clinton, Biden and Obama colluding with Russia and committing Espionage?
> 
> You that angry you got caught Putin Puppet?*


LOL You're off your tree if you can't see trump and putin are pals


----------



## The Original Tree

eddiew37 said:


> LOL You're off your tree if you can't see trump and putin are pals


*Says the guy who cheered when EmperorShitzHizPantz let Notdstream2 be completed while shutting down our own XL USA Canada pipeline and opposes the Israel Pipeline.

Did your boyfriend Pooty Poot Putin write a Lying Dirty Dossier for Trump?  Is that why you are mad cuz Trump won’t date you?

Don’t you have some American Uranium to sell to Russia like Joe did?

Don’t you have a President to spy on or is it past your bedtime?*


----------



## eddiew37

The Original Tree said:


> *Says the guy who cheered when EmperorShitzHizPantz let Notdstream2 be completed while shutting down our own XL USA Canada pipeline and opposes the Israel Pipeline.
> 
> Did your boyfriend Pooty Poot Putin write a Lying Dirty Dossier for Trump?  Is that why you are mad cuz Trump won’t date you?
> 
> Don’t you have some American Uranium to sell to Russia like Joe did?
> 
> Don’t you have a President to spy on or is it past your bedtime?*


You're not original at all  You're just a trumpette whose head is in the wrong place


----------



## The Original Tree

eddiew37 said:


> You're not original at all  You're just a trumpette whose head is in the wrong place


*Don’t you have an insurrection to run, sedition and rebellion to ferment, and another attack on our Democracy to launch to aid in Fuehrer EmperorShitzHizPantz consolidation of his power for his Senile Regime? 

Or are you too busy polishing Trudeau’s Dictator boots, and cleaning the dingleberries off is Xi and Putin’s Ass!




*


----------



## eddiew37

The Original Tree said:


> *Don’t you have an insurrection to run, sedition and rebellion to ferment, and another attack on our Democracy to launch to aid in Fuehrer EmperorShitzHizPantz consolidation of his power for his Senile Regime?
> 
> Or are you too busy polishing Trudeau’s Dictator boots, and cleaning the dingleberries off is Xi and Putin’s Ass!
> 
> View attachment 602272*


I've got an accountant   Hillary does too   Trump has no one   lol


----------



## Concerned American

Rogue AI said:


> So Putin wanted peace?  That Biden clown could have learned something from Trump, now we all face nuclear winter.  On the plus side, at least those climate morons would finally shut up.


I think everyone is putting way too much stock in Biden's threats--even if they were real, he wouldn't know where to begin.  I say they are not real because these war games are not new.  We conduct war games with the S. Koreans every year on the Korean peninsula.  Russia conducted them last winter in the Arctic.  Last summer in the Indian Ocean with China and Iran--meh.  Dementia Joe is looking for a distraction from all of his own fuck ups in an election year.  "Look at Russia and Putin, don't look at covid failures, shutting down the economy, fuel prices, education failures, highest inflation in forty years, DOJ failures, FBI failures and on and on."  Putin is playing war games, nothing more.  If he wanted Ukraine, he'd already have it--the same way he took Crimea during the last commie POTUS regime, Obama.  Remember those sanctions and penalties on Russia?  Nope, I don't either.


----------



## Concerned American

The Original Tree said:


> polishing Trudeau’s Dictator boots


Those aren't Turdeau's boots he's licking.


----------



## The Original Tree

eddiew37 said:


> I've got an accountant   Hillary does too   Trump has no one   lol


Just another lie.  Liars go to Hell.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew37 said:


> LOL You're off your tree if you can't see trump and putin are pals


Uh, you fell off the tree into the rapids and went over the falls if YOU can't see Poopeypants and Putin are attached at the pelosi.


----------



## FA_Q2

Oh look, the people that have been demanding Putin would have taken over Ukraine if Trump was still POTUS now have to face the fact that Putin is taking chunks out of Ukraine with Biden in office.

Who am I kidding.  They will continue to pretend it would just be worse under Trump because they say so...


----------



## sartre play

You should all go look at photos of the UKRAINE people huddled in the subway stations. you could easily confuse it for Americans in New York's subways.


----------



## Rambunctious

From our point of view there are two major bad guys that threaten America....Putin....and Xi....wouldn't it be wise to get along with the weakest of the two in defense from the other?....Trump wanted to try and build a working relationship with Putin and Russia to keep him and Xi from joining...


----------



## Thunderbird

1) Russia is not our primary opponent.

2) Trump was at least as tough on Russia as Obama & Biden.










						Trump Gave Ukraine What Obama Withheld
					

You can’t have a quid pro quo without the other party being aware there’s a quid and reports indicated the Ukrainian government was unaware that aid was allegedly being withheld to pressure them to dig up dirt on Trump opponent Joe Biden....




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

CNN is objectively leftist bullshit written by hacks.


----------



## LeftofLeft

MarcATL said:


> *Only* 25*?!?!*
> 
> Trump was *grabbing *his *ankles *and *spreading *his cheeks *wide *for Mr. Putin throughout his entire *corrupt *Administration.


Appease, appease, appease.


----------



## Thunderbird

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Pushing our NATO allies to spend more on defense is pro-Russian?

And what’s the matter with criticizing corruption in Ukraine?


----------



## Thunderbird

Biden’s massive failures:

1) Russia and the U.S. could have both accepted an independent neutral Ukraine.
2) Biden’s energy policy has emboldened Russia.

Or maybe I should criticize those who control Biden.


----------



## g5000

turbofish said:


> So the alternative is WWIII where millions and millions will die?


False dichotomy.


----------



## turbofish

g5000 said:


> False dichotomy.


Are you not familiar with war? Did you not study it when you were in college?
Oh, another uneducated left.

Allow me, a former college professor explain: people die in war. 
Lots of people. 

Democrats must be all evil, wanting to kill millions.


----------



## g5000

turbofish said:


> Are you not familiar with war? Did you not study it when you were in college?
> Oh, another uneducated left.
> 
> Allow me, a former college professor explain: people die in war.
> Lots of people.
> 
> Democrats must be all evil, wanting to kill millions.


A professor would know what a false dichotomy is.

Go educate yourself, idiot.


----------



## g5000

This fake professor is guilty of the very same false dichotomy of the Cold War era commie sympathizers.

"We have to suck the bear's balls or else WWIII!"

They prostrated themselves before the USSR like Traitor Trump and Comrade Tucker prostrate themselves before KGB Putin.

Ronald Reagan blew a giant hole through that kind of submissive thinking.


----------



## Concerned American

Rambunctious said:


> From our point of view there are two major bad guys that threaten America....Putin....and Xi....wouldn't it be wise to get along with the weakest of the two in defense from the other?....Trump wanted to try and build a working relationship with Putin and Russia to keep him and Xi from joining...


The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## Thunderbird

g5000 said:


> This fake professor is guilty of the very same false dichotomy of the Cold War era commie sympathizers.
> 
> "We have to suck the bear's balls or else WWIII!"
> 
> They prostrated themselves before the USSR like Traitor Trump and Comrade Tucker prostrate themselves before KGB Putin.
> 
> Ronald Reagan blew a giant hole through that kind of submissive thinking.


Russia is no longer a Communist country.

Russia is no longer America’s primary threat.

This war could have been avoided, but unfortunately Biden’s handlers are traitors who are pleased to see a Russia-China alliance.

Please have the above statements tattooed on your forehead so you won’t forget.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Thunderbird

Mac1958 said:


>


Russia grabbed Crimea when Obama was president. Obama did nothing.

Russia is invading Ukraine now that Biden is president. Biden is ineffectual.









						The Ukraine debacle showcases Joe Biden’s many failures
					

I am not sure that most Americans could locate Ukraine on a map. And the truth is our interest in the region is negligible




					spectatorworld.com


----------



## Mac1958

Thunderbird said:


> Russia grabbed Crimea when Obama was president. Obama did nothing.
> 
> Russia is invading Ukraine now that Biden is president. Biden is ineffectual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine debacle showcases Joe Biden’s many failures
> 
> 
> I am not sure that most Americans could locate Ukraine on a map. And the truth is our interest in the region is negligible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectatorworld.com


You couldn't deny the point.

You've made your choice, but thanks for the feeble attempt at deflection.


----------



## Thunderbird

Mac1958 said:


> You couldn't deny the point.
> 
> You've made your choice, but thanks for the feeble attempt at deflection.


Mitch McConnell and Kevin McCarthy have both condemned Putin.

Moreover important Democrat politicians have been weak on Russia.









						NY Times: Hillary Clinton Approved Russian Uranium Deal After $2 Million Donation to Clinton Foundation
					

The New York Times is suggesting Hillary Clinton took actions as secretary of state because of financial donations that were made to the Clinton Foundation by Russians pushing for a Canadian uranium company.  The Times reported in an explosive piece on Thursday that Canadian records show the...




					www.yahoo.com
				




So you are full of s—-.


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> Russia is no longer a Communist country.
> 
> Russia is no longer America’s primary threat.
> 
> This war could have been avoided, but unfortunately Biden’s handlers are traitors who are pleased to see a Russia-China alliance.
> 
> Please have the above statements tattooed on your forehead so you won’t forget.


Yeah, I guess interfering in our elections and prosecuting cyber attacks against the US means Russia is no longer a threat.

Okay, tard.  Sure.  Just how far is KGB Putin's cock up your ass?

"There is no such thing as a former KGB man." - Vladimir Putin


----------



## g5000

It is hilarious to see all these useful idiots joining Traitor Trump and Comrade Carlson to fondle KGB Putin's balls and on their knees calling Biden weak toward Russia.

Just how self-unaware do these submissive sucklings have to be?!?


----------



## Mac-7

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


You should understand, though you obviously dont, that bill clinton is the lying sob that opened the door for russia to invade ukraine with the Budapest Memorandum

my apologies to Dumbo for previously blaming it on him elsewhere


----------



## Thunderbird

g5000 said:


> Yeah, I guess interfering in our elections and prosecuting cyber attacks against the US means Russia is no longer a threat.
> 
> Okay, tard.  Sure.  Just how far is KGB Putin's cock up your ass?
> 
> "There is no such thing as a former KGB man." - Vladimir Putin


Wow, you are such a dope.

What is blundering Joe Biden and his handlers doing to stop Putin?

Currently is Russia a Communist country, yes or no?

If you didn't have your head deep up Xi Jin Ping's rectum you would realize the CCP is America's main adversary.


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> What is blundering Joe Biden and his handlers doing to stop Putin?


Really?  Are you THAT willfully blind?!?

Holy shit!


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> What is blundering Joe Biden and his handlers doing to stop Putin?


Biden is not calling the invasion "wonderful" like Traitor Trump, that I can tell you.

Biden is not calling KGB Putin a "genius" like Traitor Trump, bleev me.

He has organized our allies in a solid front against KGB Putin.  He has provided arms and aid to Ukraine.  He has imposed severe sanctions on Russia.  All of this is going to hurt KGB Putin in the long term.  Putin will suffer greatly for this mistake.

There.  All caught up now?  I'm sorry your propagandists aren't keeping you up to date on the real world.  You really should stop drinking Putin's piss straight from the tap.


----------



## Thunderbird

Can we agree that:

1) Biden's energy policy and advanced senility have emboldened Putin.

2) The CCP is America's main threat. The U.S. should work for a compromise with Russia and support a neutral independent Ukraine.


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> Can we agree that:
> 
> 1) Biden's energy policy and advanced senility have emboldened Putin.
> 
> 2) The CCP is America's main threat. The U.S. should work for a compromise with Russia and support a neutral independent Ukraine.


Absolutely not.

You know what is weak?

Calling the invasion of Ukraine "wonderful".

Calling KGB Putin a "genius".

Going on the air every night providing excuses for Putin to invade Ukraine.

That is what encouragement looks like, dipshit.  It is traitorous.


----------



## Thunderbird

g5000 said:


> Biden is not calling the invasion "wonderful" like Traitor Trump, that I can tell you.
> 
> Biden is not calling KGB Putin a "genius" like Traitor Trump, bleev me.
> 
> He has organized our allies in a solid front against KGB Putin.  He has provided arms and aid to Ukraine.  He has imposed severe sanctions on Russia.  All of this is going to hurt KGB Putin in the long term.  Putin will suffer greatly for this mistake.
> 
> There.  All caught up now?  I'm sorry your propagandists aren't keeping you up to date on the real world.  You really should stop drinking Putin's piss straight from the tap.


Please stop licking Biden's saggy balls for a moment and inform yourself:









						Kyiv furious as EU fails to block Russia from Swift payment system
					

Ukraine foreign minister voices anger as EU leaders decide against blocking Russia from international payments system




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Republicans complain Biden’s sanctions on Russia are too weak
					

Congressional Republicans blistered President Biden Tuesday for a weak and belated response to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, while Democratic lawmakers who spoke up were supportive of the president’s economic sanctions on Moscow.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




Biden is a feeble, drooling joke.

Trump's remarks were obviously sarcasm. Corporate media stooges pretend otherwise to score cheap partisan points.









						Trump slams Biden’s Russia sanctions as weak, insignificant
					

Former President Donald Trump on Tuesday slammed President Biden’s proposed sanctions to prevent a Russian invasion of Ukraine as ineffective.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> Please stop licking Biden's saggy balls for a moment and inform yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyiv furious as EU fails to block Russia from Swift payment system
> 
> 
> Ukraine foreign minister voices anger as EU leaders decide against blocking Russia from international payments system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans complain Biden’s sanctions on Russia are too weak
> 
> 
> Congressional Republicans blistered President Biden Tuesday for a weak and belated response to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, while Democratic lawmakers who spoke up were supportive of the president’s economic sanctions on Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a feeble, drooling joke.
> 
> Trump's remarks were obviously sarcasm. Corporate media stooges pretend otherwise to score cheap partisan points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump slams Biden’s Russia sanctions as weak, insignificant
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump on Tuesday slammed President Biden’s proposed sanctions to prevent a Russian invasion of Ukraine as ineffective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com


As I said a couple weeks ago when someone asked what the Republicans thought America should do about Putin, we would not hear anything from the cowardly Republicans until Biden acted, and then they would be against whatever he did.

TA-DAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## sartre play

Thunderbird said:


> Russia is no longer a Communist country.
> 
> Russia is no longer America’s primary threat.
> 
> This war could have been avoided, but unfortunately Biden’s handlers are traitors who are pleased to see a Russia-China alliance.
> 
> Please have the above statements tattooed on your forehead so you won’t forget.


Russia is a dictatorship. about half our country wants a dictatorship, with there favorite dictator,


----------



## Thunderbird

g5000 said:


> As I said a couple weeks ago when someone asked what the Republicans thought America should do about Putin, we would not hear anything from the cowardly Republicans until Biden acted, and then they would be against whatever he did.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!


You seem to have deluded yourself into thinking Joe Biden is decisive diplomatic mastermind rather than a feckless clown.

Can you acknowledge that Biden’s energy policies empowered Putin?









						Russia-Ukraine crisis: Biden's twin failures on energy and foreign policy gave Putin tools to invade
					

Until last year, getting tough on Russia was one of the few issues that seemed to unite conservatives and progressives.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						Biden's Russia Sanctions Atop His Energy Policy Are Failed Leadership
					

If Joe Biden were truly serious about countering Russian aggression, he'd unleash American energy production.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Thunderbird

sartre play said:


> Russia is a dictatorship. about half our country wants a dictatorship, with there favorite dictator,


Is Ukraine a democracy?

“In fact, Ukraine is not a democracy” - The Times Hub


----------



## g5000

Thunderbird said:


> Can you acknowledge that Biden’s energy policies empowered Putin?


Pure, unadulterated horseshit.


----------



## Rigby5

Anyone who thinks we should not be Russian allies, is an idiot.
We have ZERO areas of conflicts with Russia, and share almost the same concerns.
Russia is NOT the USSR, and we have never had any conflicts with Russia.
We almost did in Syria, that was OUR fault.
Assad is the best for Syria, and we were supporting ISIS and al Qaeda for some insane reason.
Russia in the right in the Ukraine, with Kyiv abusing the ethnic Russian minority, and stealing gas/oil.
As for NATO, it is insane to even consider letting the Ukraine join.
NATO is not even valid anymore since the USSR is gone, and the Ukraine joining NATO is like the USSR putting nuclear missiles in Cuba.
It is stupid, dangerous, and immoral.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Thunderbird said:


> Wow, you are such a dope.
> 
> What is blundering Joe Biden and his handlers doing to stop Putin?
> 
> Currently is Russia a Communist country, yes or no?
> 
> If you didn't have your head deep up Xi Jin Ping's rectum you would realize the CCP is America's main adversary.


Biden is so hard on Russia he told Vlad he would accept only a small incursion into Ukraine.

Wow! Obviously Vlad backed down...right?


----------



## Rigby5

Thunderbird said:


> Wow, you are such a dope.
> 
> What is blundering Joe Biden and his handlers doing to stop Putin?
> 
> Currently is Russia a Communist country, yes or no?
> 
> If you didn't have your head deep up Xi Jin Ping's rectum you would realize the CCP is America's main adversary.



Russia was NEVER a communist country.
Communism means a system is locally cooperative, communal, and collective.
That requires a democracy.
Instead, Russia was a centralized dictatorship under Stalin, that was never cooperative, communal, or collective.
Gorbachev totally dropped the pretense, and admitted Russia was totally capitalist.

The main adversary to the American people, its the US Military Industrial Complex, that constantly wastes our tax money on weapons to invade innocent countries like Vietnam, Grenada, Panama, Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

sartre play said:


> Russia is a dictatorship. about half our country wants a dictatorship, with there favorite dictator,



Russia has elections, and is more of a democracy than the US.
At least in Russia, you are not controlled by an evil and corrupt 2 party stranglehold.


----------



## Thunderbird

Rigby5 said:


> Russia was NEVER a communist country.
> Communism means a system is locally cooperative, communal, and collective.
> That requires a democracy.
> Instead, Russia was a centralized dictatorship under Stalin, that was never cooperative, communal, or collective.
> Gorbachev totally dropped the pretense, and admitted Russia was totally capitalist.
> 
> The main adversary to the American people, its the US Military Industrial Complex, that constantly wastes our tax money on weapons to invade innocent countries like Vietnam, Grenada, Panama, Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, etc.


Marxism-Leninism AKA Communism is just a con to establish a dictatorship. Communists promise a worker’s paradise if you give them absolute power. After they acquire all the power they shoot you or throw you in a prison camp or starve you.


----------



## Stann

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


No doubt this embolden Putin to do what he's done today. They're both psychopaths.


----------



## Wickerthing

This is a direct quote from Trump on the Jeanine Pirro Tunnel of Towers Foundation Radio show on Sunday March 13th as he and she discussed the reasons for Putin's action against Ukraine.     
TRUMP: "You say what's the purpose of this.  They had a country, you could see it was a country where there was a lot of LOVE."  "And WE'RE doing it because, you know, somebody wants to make his country larger, or he wants to put it back the way it was."

This is the guy who you right-wing morons thought would push back against Putin?  Thank goodness that there is truth in Freudian Slips because there is never truth from Trump voluntarily.   Remember when he said in Helsinki that he can't see why interference in the 2016 elections could possibly be Putin?  Then tried to backtrack and say he meant, "I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be!"  That correction made no logical sense at all.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Carrot and Stick, not exactly an unheard of concept.  Personally I think he laid it on way too thick but when push came to shove, he also used the stick pretty effectively.


eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Guess you folks never heard of the "Carrot and Stick" approach.

Trump used both pretty effectively to keep Putin in check.



			https://www.gibsondunn.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/trump-administration-imposes-unprecedented-russia-sanctions.pdf
		










						Trump Is Sanctioning Russians For Election Meddling & Yes You Read That Right
					

A month a after group of Russian individuals and companies were indicted by Robert Mueller — the special counsel overseeing the FBI's Russia investigation — President Donald Trump's administration took action against a separate list of Russians and…




					www.elitedaily.com
				












						On the record: The U.S. administration’s actions on Russia
					

What has the administration actually done on Russia? Below is a chronological list of its actions and official statements since January 20, 2017. During that period, the administration has taken 27 actions on Russia.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## Rigby5

Anyone who think Russia is our enemy is brainwashed by propaganda.
They not only were our allies in WWII, but when it comes to evil genocide, like the US invading Vietnam, Russia was on the side of defending the victim from imperialist aggression.
And Russia got nothing out of it.
It is just too bad the US never was charged with war crimes for murdering over 3 million innocent Vietnamese.


----------



## Rigby5

Wickerthing said:


> This is a direct quote from Trump on the Jeanine Pirro Tunnel of Towers Foundation Radio show on Sunday March 13th as he and she discussed the reasons for Putin's action against Ukraine.
> TRUMP: "You say what's the purpose of this.  They had a country, you could see it was a country where there was a lot of LOVE."  "And WE'RE doing it because, you know, somebody wants to make his country larger, or he wants to put it back the way it was."
> 
> This is the guy who you right-wing morons thought would push back against Putin?  Thank goodness that there is truth in Freudian Slips because there is never truth from Trump voluntarily.   Remember when he said in Helsinki that he can't see why interference in the 2016 elections could possibly be Putin?  Then tried to backtrack and say he meant, "I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be!"  That correction made no logical sense at all.



That is stupid because there was no "interference" in the 2016 election except by the DNC that gave out the debate questions to Hillary ahead of time.
That is not technically illegal, but was the single more fraudulent and corrupt thing I ever heard of anyone doing.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rigby5 said:


> That is stupid because there was no "interference" in the 2016 election except by the DNC that gave out the debate questions to Hillary ahead of time.
> That is not technically illegal, but was the single more fraudulent and corrupt thing I ever heard of anyone doing.


Really?  That's it?  The most corrupt and fraudulent thing you have heard of someone doing?  Do you live in a tree?  Do you read?  Investigate?  Search historic docs?  Have you read the Mueller report?  I mean, not the twisted mess that Bill Barr presented as an honest summary of what was found?  Volume 2?  Ever looked into it?  Because you'll fall out of that tree if you do.  But, I've discovered that the Trump sheep have zero interest in Truth or honor or accuracy if it might possibly differ from what the most prolific liar on the planet has convinced you of.


----------



## Batcat

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


The bottom line remains that Putin did not invade Ukraine during the Trump Presidency. One year into the Biden Presidency Putin makes his move. Either Putin sees Biden as weak or Putin has damning evidence on Biden corruption and consequently owns Biden. 

It might just be possible that the liberals who said Trump was Putin’s puppet were wrong but Joe Biden is. 

If China also owns Biden we can kiss Taiwan good-bye too. 

Also beware of Rocket Man in North Korea. He gets very upset when nobody pays him attention. He might decide to set off a nuclear explosion at high altitude over our nation to cripple our power grid possibly for years. 

In my opinion Joe Biden is the worst President in modern history at exactly the worst time. 

We do live in interesting times.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


There's no way on earth this is "fair use".  Do the moderators not monitor that stuff at all here?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


You have to be a complete blind partisan hack to say this with a straight face and particularly to believe it.

You folks were screaming he'd start WWIII by retaliating against the Russians for Chemical Weapons attacks in Syria.

What happened, we bombed the shit our of the bases responsible destroying facilities, ordnance, and the aircraft he was using.

How did Putin Retaliate?  By sheepishly leaving the field.

When Putin's ground forces attacked US forces in Syria, the immediate reply was to give our area commanders permission to use all the resources at their disposal to stop it so within hours an entire battalion of Russian troops have been destroyed along with all of their hardware.

Still no WWIII of course.

In his short 4 years he leveled more and more severe sanctions on Russia than any president since the the fall of the wall to punish them economically and they have been steadily stripping the wealth of Putin and his fellow Oligarchs that keep him in power for profit, and from which he had profited from mightily until Trump came along.

He also expelled their diplomats and seized Russian Gov't owned property where they were operating spy missions here in the US as part of his "appeasement to Putin".

What did Obama do?  Kissed a lot of ass and licked a lot of nuts for 8 years particularly in China and Russia.

What has Biden done, more or the same for more than a year until he was forced to act due to overwhelming demand from the citizens of this nation to get off the crapper and start providing aid to Ukraine.


----------



## Concerned American

Desert Texan said:


> You have to be a complete blind partisan hack to say this with a straight face and particularly to believe it.
> 
> You folks were screaming he'd start WWIII by retaliating against the Russians for Chemical Weapons attacks in Syria.
> 
> What happened, we bombed the shit our of the bases responsible destroying facilities, ordnance, and the aircraft he was using.
> 
> How did Putin Retaliate?  By sheepishly leaving the field.
> 
> When Putin's ground forces attacked US forces in Syria, the immediate reply was to give our area commanders permission to use all the resources at their disposal to stop it so within hours an entire battalion of Russian troops have been destroyed along with all of their hardware.
> 
> Still no WWIII of course.
> 
> In his short 4 years he leveled more and more severe sanctions on Russia than any president since the the fall of the wall to punish them economically and they have been steadily stripping the wealth of Putin and his fellow Oligarchs that keep him in power for profit, and from which he had profited from mightily until Trump came along.
> 
> He also expelled their diplomats and seized Russian Gov't owned property where they were operating spy missions here in the US as part of his "appeasement to Putin".
> 
> What did Obama do?  Kissed a lot of ass and licked a lot of nuts for 8 years particularly in China and Russia.
> 
> What has Biden done, more or the same for more than a year until he was forced to act due to overwhelming demand from the citizens of this nation to get off the crapper and start providing aid to Ukraine.


Are you having problems with reading comprehension.  I think you just reiterated what I said with a couple of nice-to-know additions about Syria.  Calm down man, read.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Concerned American said:


> Are you having problems with reading comprehension.  I think you just reiterated what I said with a couple of nice-to-know additions about Syria.  Calm down man, read.


My comprehension skills are still well in tact. Yours however seem to be totally lacking.

Read the post I quoted of yours again and then compare it to mine.


----------



## TeeDub

eddiew37 said:


> Russia has no PEE tapes on Biden  ,just trump


You must be on comrade Hilda's payroll if you still believe her DEBUNKED bull shit.


----------



## Redfish

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


wanting a civilized relationship with russia is not being soft,  why do you libs want endless wars?


----------



## Redfish

BluesLegend said:


> Ah, because he's on Russia's payroll.


Biden's problem is that he is on both Russia and Ukraine payroll


----------



## CrusaderFrank

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


But yet Putin stopped invading countries and started invading when Trump left the white house. You just got hooked for more Russian disinformation.


----------



## TeeDub

Lesh said:


> The fuck he did.
> 
> What's wrong with you?


Are you really that fuckin' stupid? He said a "small incursion" might not be that bad. Are you too poor to pay attention?


----------



## IamZ

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Cnn? Lol


----------



## TeeDub

Lesh said:


> And got impeached for it...by DEMOCRATS
> 
> Most Republicans had no problem with that


he also was AQUITTED dumbass.


----------



## Lesh

TeeDub said:


> he also was AQUITTED dumbass.


By...yea...Republicans...and not even all of em


----------



## Lesh

TeeDub said:


> Are you really that fuckin' stupid? He said a "small incursion" might not be that bad. Are you too poor to pay attention?


What he SAID...you lying fuck...was that Russian troops entering the already Russian controlled areas of Donbas would not trigger major sanctions.

Of course it went much further than that and DID trigger hose sanctions


----------



## g5000

It's all about Trump Tower Moscow.

Trump has been about Trump Tower Moscow since 1987.  He mentioned it in _The Art of the Deal._

Trump has bribed Putin with a $50 million penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow to make it happen.

During the 2016 campaign, he was in open negotiations with Russia to get it built, and he spit right in the faces of the rube herd and told them he had no dealings with Russia.  Several times.  Over and over he lied to their slack open-mouthed faces.

Trump Tower Moscow takes precedence against all else.  Trump literally cannot say a single bad word against Putin because he wants that Tower more than he loves anyone or America.

Putin knows this.  This is why he gave Trump a leg up in 2016 and tried to in 2020.

Trump has been publicly sucking Putin's cock and fondling his balls for many years.

He cannot even bring himself to specifically name Putin when he finally got around to criticizing the invasion of Ukraine.  Worse, he PRAISED Putin, calling him a genius.

Trump's biggest bootlicker, Sean Hannity, even tried in vain to get Trump to call Putin evil, and was unsuccessful.


But if some minor celebrity hurts Trump's thin skinned ego, he tweet storms for DAYS, sometimes WEEKS.

The man is a traitor.  Straight up.


----------



## g5000

Trump is the donkey.  Putin is the rider.  And Trump Tower Moscow is the carrot on the stick which Putin uses to drive Trump wherever Putin wants to go.

Pathetic.


----------



## g5000




----------



## excalibur

This thread aged badly.


----------



## excalibur

g5000 said:


> Trump is the donkey.  Putin is the rider.  And Trump Tower Moscow is the carrot on the stick which Putin uses to drive Trump wherever Putin wants to go.
> 
> Pathetic.




I guess you haven't been keeping up with current events. 

May I suggest you Google 'Ukraine'.

Pathetic indeed.


----------



## Concerned American

Fu


Desert Texan said:


> My comprehension skills are still well in tact. Yours however seem to be totally lacking.
> 
> Read the post I quoted of yours again and then compare it to mine.


Fuck off moron.  I've got enough problems with these fucking liberal/prog bastards without having to argue with an illiterate asshole.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Concerned American said:


> Fu
> 
> Fuck off moron.  I've got enough problems with these fucking liberal/prog bastards without having to argue with an illiterate asshole.


It's not my fault you made a fool of  yourself and I even gave you a way to pull out with grace.

Perhaps some anger management counseling is in order?


----------



## Concerned American

Desert Texan said:


> It's not my fault you made a fool of  yourself and I even gave you a way to pull out with grace.
> 
> Perhaps some anger management counseling is in order?


Run along rookie, troll someone else.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Concerned American said:


> Run along rookie, troll someone else.


Just can't help yourself can you???


Concerned American said:


> Run along rookie, troll someone else.


Hilarious, no matter how many lifelines you are thrown you're determined to drown in your own BS and errors.

It's ok to be wrong, we all are from time to time.  The difference that adults can own it, admit it and move on.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Thunderbird said:


> Can we agree that:
> 
> 1) Biden's energy policy and advanced senility have emboldened Putin.
> 
> 2) The CCP is America's main threat. The U.S. should work for a compromise with Russia and support a neutral independent Ukraine.


The biggest near term thread is a resurgent Russia with Putin being allowed to succeed in his barbaric invasion and war crimes.

He's going to lose much of his rolling stock, aircraft, and missiles which he can't afford to replace even without the sanctions and Russians will be back to lining up in bread lines for blocks hoping for a handout of gov't cheese and bread because the stores are empty and nobody can afford even a damned sandwich.

There's only one way to deal with this and it's to not allow him to succeed, anything else simply ensures Ukraine will not be the last to be invaded.

Worse, any army is like a snowball at the top of a hill, the more momentum you allow it to build as it rolls down the harder it will ever be to stop it without destroying your own forces.

The easiest way to stop an invasion is to prevent the next one from even happening and the only thing that avoids that eventuality is to stop him now.

Ukraine doesn't even need foreign troops to come and save their asses, what they must have however is for the west to continue giving them what they need to continue fighting for their own country.

The more Putin is able to take of the west, the more likely the eventuality of US troops having to become involved under Article 5 of the NATO charter, I don't want that to ever be necessary because then we're talking about a situation that could get completely out of control at warp speed.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

g5000 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> You know what is weak?
> 
> Calling the invasion of Ukraine "wonderful".
> 
> Calling KGB Putin a "genius".
> 
> Going on the air every night providing excuses for Putin to invade Ukraine.
> 
> That is what encouragement looks like, dipshit.  It is traitorous.


Dissent is as American as pancakes and waffles on weekends.

We're not at war with Russia so no, it's not and it can't be treason.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Thunderbird said:


> Please stop licking Biden's saggy balls for a moment and inform yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyiv furious as EU fails to block Russia from Swift payment system
> 
> 
> Ukraine foreign minister voices anger as EU leaders decide against blocking Russia from international payments system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans complain Biden’s sanctions on Russia are too weak
> 
> 
> Congressional Republicans blistered President Biden Tuesday for a weak and belated response to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, while Democratic lawmakers who spoke up were supportive of the president’s economic sanctions on Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is a feeble, drooling joke.
> 
> Trump's remarks were obviously sarcasm. Corporate media stooges pretend otherwise to score cheap partisan points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump slams Biden’s Russia sanctions as weak, insignificant
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump on Tuesday slammed President Biden’s proposed sanctions to prevent a Russian invasion of Ukraine as ineffective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com


Trump's remarks were made when the chess board looked completely different.

Respect for the enemy goes a long way towards never underestimating them and Trump's nature as a salesman is always to go with the carrot before the stick.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

g5000 said:


> As I said a couple weeks ago when someone asked what the Republicans thought America should do about Putin, we would not hear anything from the cowardly Republicans until Biden acted, and then they would be against whatever he did.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!


 That certainly isn't true, Republicans have been critical of Joe's mental decline and piss poor performance since he was elected and have constantly been at odds with his foreign policy disasters.

You can't react to something Biden says or does before he says or does something to be criticized, not with any sort of intellectual honesty at least, and as the party out of power they are always going to have to react to what Biden decides good, bad or indifferently.


----------



## Donald H

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019


Regardless of Trump's motive being almost certainly personal, this is not grounds on which to condemn Trump. 
Trump can still claim that he didn't get America and the world to the brink of nuclear war. 

Trump's supporters refuse to discuss the details, but that doesn't change the facts.

Now Biden stands guilty of doing just that!


----------



## Donald H

Desert Texan said:


> Trump's remarks were made when the chess board looked completely different.
> 
> Respect for the enemy goes a long way towards never underestimating them and Trump's nature as a salesman is always to go with the carrot before the stick.


So you can at least admit that Trump offered Putin the carrot! 
It was pretty certain somebody would say it.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Donald H said:


> So you can at least admit that Trump offered Putin the carrot!
> It was pretty certain somebody would say it.


I've said that repeatedly.  When you want to negotiate a deal with someone you don't usually start out insulting them.

Trump's background is for all practical purposes one of being a salesman so that's how he approached everything.


----------



## Donald H

Desert Texan said:


> I've said that repeatedly.  When you want to negotiate a deal with someone you don't usually start out insulting them.
> 
> Trump's background is for all practical purposes one of being a salesman so that's how he approached everything.


It's very unpopular and unwise to admit that Trump cooperated with Russia/Putin. 

The only correct talking point that will make you popular is to say that Trump frightened Russia/Putin.

The record of no threat of nuclear war during Trump's regime is written in history, regardless of whether or not Trump had anything to do with it.

Fwiw, his mistake on Iran could some day come home to haunt America. 'If' Iran wishes to procure nuclear weapons, it will.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Donald H said:


> It's very unpopular and unwise to admit that Trump cooperated with Russia/Putin.
> 
> The only correct talking point that will make you popular is to say that Trump frightened Russia/Putin.
> 
> The record of no threat of nuclear war during Trump's regime is written in history, regardless of whether or not Trump had anything to do with it.
> 
> Fwiw, his mistake on Iran could some day come home to haunt America. 'If' Iran wishes to procure nuclear weapons, it will.


Upending a bad deal was the right thing to do.  Iran needs to understand that if they do choose to produce nukes Iran will cease to exist as anything other than a wasteland.

Radical Jihadists with Nuclear Weapons is a threat the world just can't afford.

Putin knew from Trump's earliest days in office he would not back down to Russian aggression and if he ever had any doubts our strike on his forces in Syria once they used chemical weapons on the civilian population, followed by the destruction of an entire battalion of Russian Merc's and SF"s made it abundantly clear.

If Trump were still president Ukraine would still be free.


----------



## eddiew37

Donald H said:


> Regardless of Trump's motive being almost certainly personal, this is not grounds on which to condemn Trump.
> Trump can still claim that he didn't get America and the world to the brink of nuclear war.
> 
> Trump's supporters refuse to discuss the details, but that doesn't change the facts.
> 
> Now Biden stands guilty of doing just that!


Is it against our laws for  candidate Trump  to ask another country to LIE for him to help with his election??


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eddiew37 said:


> Is it against our laws for  candidate Trump  to ask another country to LIE for him to help with his election??


Which he never did.  Amazing how one so offended about lying is lying about what Trump actually said.


----------



## eddiew37

Desert Texan said:


> Which he never did.  Amazing how one so offended about lying is lying about what Trump actually said.


He was impeached for asking Ukraine to lie for him    and when they wouldn't ,he delayed millions  in aide  Are you so far up republican and trumps ass you don't believe that?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eddiew37 said:


> He was impeached for asking Ukraine to lie for him    and when they wouldn't ,he delayed millions  in aide  Are you so far up republican and trumps ass you don't believe that?


He was impeached because Nancy had a stick up her butt, he never asked Zelenski to lie.


----------



## Donald H

eddiew37 said:


> Is it against our laws for  candidate Trump  to ask another country to LIE for him to help with his election??


Your question is generic in nature and so doesn't deserve an answer in my opinion. You could try again but with some explanation of your intent.


----------



## Donald H

Desert Texan said:


> Upending a bad deal was the right thing to do.  Iran needs to understand that if they do choose to produce nukes Iran will cease to exist as anything other than a wasteland.
> 
> Radical Jihadists with Nuclear Weapons is a threat the world just can't afford.
> 
> Putin knew from Trump's earliest days in office he would not back down to Russian aggression and if he ever had any doubts our strike on his forces in Syria once they used chemical weapons on the civilian population, followed by the destruction of an entire battalion of Russian Merc's and SF"s made it abundantly clear.
> 
> If Trump were still president Ukraine would still be free.


Suggesting that Iran doesn't have a right to nuclear weapons, makes you a non-starter.


----------



## Donald H

Desert Texan said:


> I've said that repeatedly.  When you want to negotiate a deal with someone you don't usually start out insulting them.
> 
> Trump's background is for all practical purposes one of being a salesman so that's how he approached everything.


Fine! But that's the equivalent of admitting that Trump was in bed with Putin. Whatever it takes to prevent deteriorating foreign relations with Russia!

The key point is, as an American you're supposed to hate Russia/Putin. Obsess on that for a while.


----------



## Wyatt earp

eddiew37 said:


> Is it against our laws for  candidate Trump  to ask another country to LIE for him to help with his election??


Since when doesn't freedom of speech apply?


----------



## xyz

Wyatt earp said:


> Since when doesn't freedom of speech apply?


Is giving US military secrets away considered free speech to you? Is threatening people physically considered free speech to you? Is convincing someone  to rob a bank or murder someone free speech to you?

Trump did use "free speech" to reveal an Israeli agent in Syria to Russia, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## SwingVoter

Trump embarrassed himself kissing up to Putin.  DeSantis, on the other hand, called Putin an "authoritarian gas station attendant."  Ron D would be so much better than either Biden or Trump, would have my vote in a second.


----------



## Rigby5

Desert Texan said:


> Upending a bad deal was the right thing to do.  Iran needs to understand that if they do choose to produce nukes Iran will cease to exist as anything other than a wasteland.
> 
> Radical Jihadists with Nuclear Weapons is a threat the world just can't afford.
> 
> Putin knew from Trump's earliest days in office he would not back down to Russian aggression and if he ever had any doubts our strike on his forces in Syria once they used chemical weapons on the civilian population, followed by the destruction of an entire battalion of Russian Merc's and SF"s made it abundantly clear.
> 
> If Trump were still president Ukraine would still be free.



Wrong.
After we invaded Iraq based on deliberate lies, now the whole world must develop defensive deterrents that can include nukes.
The irresponsible actions of the US have now made it so that we have to accept the threat of all countries having nuclear weapons.
Besides, there is no way to stop it.
For example, we know Israel has them, and there was no way to stop them.
As far as Iran being "radical jihadists", they have not done anything irresponsible.
They have not invaded innocent countries like we have.
The only people they have attacked are Iraq, when a Sunni dictated over the Shiite majority.

And another mistake is claiming that Russia or Assad used chemical weapons.
That is totally and completely false.
While one can argue evidence, the claim is just foolish on the face of it, because chemical weapons are much more expensive, difficult to use, short lived, and much less effective than ordinary explosive weapons.  So almost all chemical weapons claims are false.  The only time chemical weapons really were used, was in the war between Iraq and Iran, and it was Iran who gassed Halabja, not Saddam as we lied and claimed.  This was verified by the US Army College.




__





						US Army College authors defend their Halabja claim
					





					www.casi.org.uk


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> After we invaded Iraq based on deliberate lies, now the whole world must develop defensive deterrents that can include nukes.
> The irresponsible actions of the US have now made it so that we have to accept the threat of all countries having nuclear weapons.
> Besides, there is no way to stop it.
> For example, we know Israel has them, and there was no way to stop them.
> As far as Iran being "radical jihadists", they have not done anything irresponsible.
> They have not invaded innocent countries like we have.
> The only people they have attacked are Iraq, when a Sunni dictated over the Shiite majority.
> 
> And another mistake is claiming that Russia or Assad used chemical weapons.
> That is totally and completely false.
> While one can argue evidence, the claim is just foolish on the face of it, because chemical weapons are much more expensive, difficult to use, short lived, and much less effective than ordinary explosive weapons.  So almost all chemical weapons claims are false.  The only time chemical weapons really were used, was in the war between Iraq and Iran, and it was Iran who gassed Halabja, not Saddam as we lied and claimed.  This was verified by the US Army College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Army College authors defend their Halabja claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casi.org.uk


I really get tired of this bullshit.

We know for a fact Saddam had WMD's.  They were inventoried and catalogued by UNSCOM following the Gulf War as part of the cease fire agreements.

The only question is exactly when they were removed and where they all ended up.  We know some went to Syria because they were used by Assad against civilian populations.

Exactly when and where the rest ended up remains a question but we know there was no lying about him having them.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

xyz said:


> Is giving US military secrets away considered free speech to you? Is threatening people physically considered free speech to you? Is convincing someone  to rob a bank or murder someone free speech to you?
> 
> Trump did use "free speech" to reveal an Israeli agent in Syria to Russia, for whatever that's worth.


An allegation which was never show to be true.

Since the President is the ultimate deciding authority of what is or isn't classified there are no legal restrictions on what they can discuss with other foreign leaders.


----------



## badbob85037

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


25 TIMES BIDEN GOT RUSSIA HARD


----------



## JimH52

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


You forgot the most obvious.  He took the word of Pootin over US Intel concerning meddling in the 2016 US election, standing before the world,  trump is a, not so subtle, convenient fool for Pootin.


----------



## JimH52

BluesLegend said:


> Ah, because he's on Russia's payroll.


Remember, his son said they don't need help from US banks.  They get all the funds they want from Russia.









						Eric Trump in 2014: ‘We have all the funding we need out of Russia’
					

President Trump’s son, Eric, once told a golf writer that funding for Trump golf courses come from Russia, that writer recounted in a new interview.James Dodson during an interview Friday&nbsp…




					thehill.com


----------



## JimH52

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden needs a war.  This CNN piece is laying the ground work for Biden's justification.


trump's wife, Pootin invaded Ukraine....ask trump why.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

JimH52 said:


> You forgot the most obvious.  He took the word of Pootin over US Intel concerning meddling in the 2016 US election, standing before the world,  trump is a, not so subtle, convenient fool for Pootin.


Since we know now that US intel officials both current and former were working to defeat Trump depending on our intel agencies would have been a very poor choice for Trump.


----------



## surada

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


He's borrowed a lot of Russian money.


----------



## surada

Trump’s Debt Now Totals An Estimated $1.3 Billion
					

The real estate mogul should have no problem paying back his loans in the short term. But come 2024, when he might be running for president again, things could get dicey.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas

surada said:


> He's borrowed a lot of Russian money.


No he didn't.  That lie was discredited years ago.,


----------



## JimH52

Desert Texan said:


> Since we know now that US intel officials both current and former were working to defeat Trump depending on our intel agencies would have been a very poor choice for Trump.


Another MAGA lie.  Most of the personnel in US Intelligence are Republican.  trump is unable to speak harsh words against Pootin.  He is getting money from Russia to build golf courses...according to Eric.

He threw the US Intelligence community under the bus...in order to defend the child killer named Pootin.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

JimH52 said:


> Another MAGA lie.  Most of the personnel in US Intelligence are Republican.  trump is unable to speak harsh words against Pootin.  He is getting money from Russia to build golf courses...according to Eric.
> 
> He threw the US Intelligence community under the bus...in order to defend the child killer named Pootin.


"Most of the people" don't matter, only the guys at the top matter.

We have a list of over fifty of them who openly admitted to working against the President publicly.


----------



## JimH52

Desert Texan said:


> "Most of the people" don't matter, only the guys at the top matter.
> 
> We have a list of over fifty of them who openly admitted to working against the President publicly.


trump love Pootin and Pootin loves trump.  That has become obvious.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

JimH52 said:


> trump love Pootin and Pootin loves trump.  That has become obvious.


How utterly childish of you.


----------



## JimH52

Desert Texan said:


> How utterly childish of you.


Says mindless MAGA


----------



## Big Bend Texas

JimH52 said:


> Says mindless MAGA


You'd make an ass of yourself less frequently by not assuming.

I didn't vote for Trump.


----------



## Concerned American

surada said:


> He's borrowed a lot of Russian money.


Biden?


----------



## Concerned American

surada said:


> Trump’s Debt Now Totals An Estimated $1.3 Billion
> 
> 
> The real estate mogul should have no problem paying back his loans in the short term. But come 2024, when he might be running for president again, things could get dicey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Relevance?  Apparently, it is secured by real estate and the payments are being made.  Do you own real estate?  Have you ever had a business loan?  I would wager that probably 90% of the adult population has debt of one sort or another.  How about your CC debt--is it secured by anything?  LMAO, try again.


----------



## Benson13

Putin owns the LYING ConMan


----------



## Concerned American

Benson13 said:


> Putin owns the LYING ConMan


Biden?


----------



## JimH52

surada said:


> He's borrowed a lot of Russian money.


And Pootin needs the loans paid back NOW!


----------



## JimH52

Concerned American said:


> Biden?


We know who helped elect trump in 2016....Pootin....his best bud.


----------



## Dagosa

theHawk said:


> So why isn’t Biden drawing a “red line” and warning Russia we will go to war over Ukraine?
> 
> Why is he being so weak?  He’s shipping them some ducking weapons?  Big deal.  Why doesn’t he declare war now?


Maybe you fell asleep. The US is delivering defensive weapons. You want to go to war with a nuclear power ? Amazing. You’re fking climate change denial will be altered when the first wave of ICBMs hit US soil.


----------



## theHawk

Dagosa said:


> Maybe you fell asleep. The US is delivering defensive weapons. You want to go to war with a nuclear power ? Amazing. You’re fking climate change denial will be altered when the first wave of ICBMs hit US soil.


No, I don’t want us to go to war over Ukraine.

What good are sending weapons?  Ukraine will never defeat Russia.  Half those arms will be sold by corrupt generals and politicians, the rest likely to be captured by the Russians.

One thing is for sure, Zelensky and his government will make a lot of money off from the American taxpayer.


----------



## JimH52

Dagosa said:


> Maybe you fell asleep. The US is delivering defensive weapons. You want to go to war with a nuclear power ? Amazing. You’re fking climate change denial will be altered when the first wave of ICBMs hit US soil.


Then they will soil their pants.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Indeependent said:


> Well...would you rather have a *soft on* or a *hard on*?



Depends on the company. 
MAGA


----------



## eddiew37

toobfreak said:


> Thank god Trump was never soft enough as Joe to let them take the Ukraine!


Don't you get it freak ?  Trump was doing Putins job     Making a mess out of NATO


----------



## Papageorgio

You people are just plain dumb, Bush, Biden, Trump and now Biden is soft on Russia and no one wants to deal with them. Not sure why Democrats and Republicans like Putin, but I know lots of money is behind the answer.


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew37 said:


> Don't you get it freak ?  Trump was doing Putins job     Making a mess out of NATO



NATO is a mess all by itself.  Just another joke of a money hole for the USA to drop money in where everyone benefits except us, who drop in 95% of all the money there!

And as far as Putin is concerned, Trump never did him no good at all, if anyone has been sucking Putin's dick for ages, it has been the democrats from the Bidens (Hunter and Joe), to Obumma and Hillary.  Remember just 10 years ago, it was Obumma who laughed when Romney said Russia was the country we had to look out for!


----------



## eddiew37

Papageorgio said:


> You people are just plain dumb, Bush, Biden, Trump and now Biden is soft on Russia and no one wants to deal with them. Not sure why Democrats and Republicans like Putin, but I know lots of money is behind the answer.


Americans have more money to spend and more money in their banks than ever before


----------



## eddiew37

toobfreak said:


> NATO is a mess all by itself.  Just another joke of a money hole for the USA to drop money in where everyone benefits except us, who drop in 95% of all the money there!
> 
> And as far as Putin is concerned, Trump never did him no good at all, if anyone has been sucking Putin's dick for ages, it has been the democrats from the Bidens (Hunter and Joe), to Obumma and Hillary.  Remember just 10 years ago, it was Obumma who laughed when Romney said Russia was the country we had to look out for!


Yeah Romney was right and republicans bash him  And Putin didn't attack Ukraine under Trump because the moron Trump was dismantling NATO    doing Putins job


----------



## Papageorgio

eddiew37 said:


> Americans have more money to spend and more money in their banks than ever before


With inflation we need more money to spend and we lost 2.4% of our spending power in 2021 and it will be much worse this year. We have more to spend because we have been printing lots of money and that money buys less than it did last year and the year before and so on.


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew37 said:


> Yeah Romney was right and republicans bash him


Just because Romney was right about one thing, he was still an a-hole regardless.



eddiew37 said:


> And Putin didn't attack Ukraine under Trump because the moron Trump was dismantling NATO    doing Putins job


Trump dismantled nothing.  Name me one country Trump removed from NATO?  Yeah, I thought so.  Trump was actually trying to FIX NATO.  Putin didn't invade Ukraine because Trump got Pootie on the phone one day and read him the riot act complete with expletives if he dared do what he is doing now.  No one was willing to call Trump's bluff.  Face facts:  Putin (and next China, N. Korea and Iran) are free to do what they want now with Vegetable in the WH.


----------



## Rigby5

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.



What is stupid about this is that Putin is the best and most important ally we have ever had.
Russia has never been imperialist, colonial, or even greedy.
They help countries for free all the time, like China, Korea, Vietnam, Cuba, Syria. etc.
The US has NEVER done any good like Russia has, and instead has always murdered, lied, and stolen, for greed.
So we should be supporting Putin instead of Biden or Trump.
I think we should be voting for Putin for president of the US.
Maybe then the US government would stop lying, cheating, murdering, etc.

And by the way, Russia did not "invade" the Ukraine.
Russia is trying to stop the racist, fascist Azov Battalion from murdering more ethnic Russians who should never have been absorbed by the Ukraine by force.
Half of the Ukraine is Russian and does not belong in the Ukraine.
And the Ukraine government in Kyiv, totally sold out to the US, and represents no one.


----------



## Stann

Rigby5 said:


> What is stupid about this is that Putin is the best and most important ally we have ever had.
> Russia has never been imperialist, colonial, or even greedy.
> They help countries for free all the time, like China, Korea, Vietnam, Cuba, Syria. etc.
> The US has NEVER done any good like Russia has, and instead has always murdered, lied, and stolen, for greed.
> So we should be supporting Putin instead of Biden or Trump.
> I think we should be voting for Putin for president of the US.
> Maybe then the US government would stop lying, cheating, murdering, etc.
> 
> And by the way, Russia did not "invade" the Ukraine.
> Russia is trying to stop the racist, fascist Azov Battalion from murdering more ethnic Russians who should never have been absorbed by the Ukraine by force.
> Half of the Ukraine is Russian and does not belong in the Ukraine.
> And the Ukraine government in Kyiv, totally sold out to the US, and represents no one.


Wow this is really unbelievable I mean that unbelievable that you can believe all this. Total lies, you must be a Russian plant and or you should move to Russia if you believe all that crap. You don't have one ounce of americanism in you.


----------



## Rigby5

eddiew37 said:


> Americans have more money to spend and more money in their banks than ever before



Not true.
Not only is the minimum wage still $7.50, but our effective income and buying power has been continually declining since the 1940s.






And the reason for it is simple.
The minority wealthy elite have been using the national debt to get more wealthy.
We are forced to buy their weapons, oil, utilities, services, etc. while they double medical costs, tuition, fuel, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

Stann said:


> Wow this is really unbelievable I mean that unbelievable that you can believe all this. Total lies, you must be a Russian plant and or you should move to Russia if you believe all that crap. You don't have one ounce of americanism in you.



Tell me an instance where Russia lied and massacred innocent people like we did over Iraq WMD?
Russia controlled Warsaw Pact nations, but only because they wanted stronger borders, after seeing what Hitler did in WWII.
Russia then has always been defensive.
It is the US that is offensive, with troops and bases all over the world.
Look at the foreign governments we attacked or tried to destroy?
China, Korea, Vietnam, Nicaragua, Panama, Grenada, Honduras, Chili, Iran (1953), Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.
In contrast, Russia harmed no one.
The facts are that Russia is actually the good guys, and the US military is the bad guys.


----------



## Stann

Rigby5 said:


> Tell me an instance where Russia lied and massacred innocent people like we did over Iraq WMD?
> Russia controlled Warsaw Pact nations, but only because they wanted stronger borders, after seeing what Hitler did in WWII.
> Russia then has always been defensive.
> It is the US that is offensive, with troops and bases all over the world.
> Look at the foreign governments we attacked or tried to destroy?
> China, Korea, Vietnam, Nicaragua, Panama, Grenada, Honduras, Chili, Iran (1953), Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> In contrast, Russia harmed no one.
> The facts are that Russia is actually the good guys, and the US military is the bad guys.


I say it again you are not an American I'm not even going to talk to you and your points don't make sense either. Putin is an xkgb murdering thug, no one in the world in their right mind respects or likes him. And you have the call to suggest he run for president United States. You have to be a foreigner because you don't know only citizens can run for the presidency.


----------



## Rigby5

Stann said:


> I say it again you are not an American I'm not even going to talk to you and your points don't make sense either. Putin is an xkgb murdering thug, no one in the world in their right mind respects or likes him. And you have the call to suggest he run for president United States. You have to be a foreigner because you don't know only citizens can run for the presidency.



The US had the murdering thugs, like the CIA that lied about Saddam, the FBI that knew all about bin Laden's plot to train pilots, etc.
Everyone knows that the federal War on Drugs, federal gun control, etc., are totally and completely illegal.

The citizenship requirement for US president is meaningless because the wealthy corrupt wealthy elite are not necessarily just US citizens any more, but control multi national corporations.  That makes the citizenship requirement obsolete and easily cast aside, along with other archaic confusions.  The wealthy elite in the US sold out to China over 30 years ago.  Our only choice now is whether we want to align with China or Russia, and I prefer Russia.  China is way more greedy and ambitious.


----------



## Stann

Rigby5 said:


> The US had the murdering thugs, like the CIA that lied about Saddam, the FBI that knew all about bin Laden's plot to train pilots, etc.
> Everyone knows that the federal War on Drugs, federal gun control, etc., are totally and completely illegal.
> 
> The citizenship requirement for US president is meaningless because the wealthy corrupt wealthy elite are not necessarily just US citizens any more, but control multi national corporations.  That makes the citizenship requirement obsolete and easily cast aside, along with other archaic confusions.  The wealthy elite in the US sold out to China over 30 years ago.  Our only choice now is whether we want to align with China or Russia, and I prefer Russia.  China is way more greedy and ambitious.


All the corruption you're talking about is what destroyed the Soviet Union. You must be a Russian. No American would talk like this or even think like this it's insane.


----------



## rightwinger

Rigby5 said:


> Tell me an instance where Russia lied and massacred innocent people like we did over Iraq WMD?


Ukraine


----------



## Aldo Raine

Rigby5 said:


> Tell me an instance where Russia lied and massacred innocent people like we did over Iraq WMD?
> Russia controlled Warsaw Pact nations, but only because they wanted stronger borders, after seeing what Hitler did in WWII.
> Russia then has always been defensive.
> It is the US that is offensive, with troops and bases all over the world.
> Look at the foreign governments we attacked or tried to destroy?
> China, Korea, Vietnam, Nicaragua, Panama, Grenada, Honduras, Chili, Iran (1953), Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> In contrast, Russia harmed no one.
> The facts are that Russia is actually the good guys, and the US military is the bad guys.



Afghanistan


----------



## Stann

rightwinger said:


> Ukraine


You are talking to a crazy person.


----------



## gipper

Aldo Raine said:


> Afghanistan


Oh!  Didn’t you hear? The USSR no longer exists. It peacefully dissolved it’s empire. You’re only 30 years behind the times.


----------



## jc456

Rigby5 said:


> Tell me an instance where Russia lied and massacred innocent people like we did over Iraq WMD?
> Russia controlled Warsaw Pact nations, but only because they wanted stronger borders, after seeing what Hitler did in WWII.
> Russia then has always been defensive.
> It is the US that is offensive, with troops and bases all over the world.
> Look at the foreign governments we attacked or tried to destroy?
> China, Korea, Vietnam, Nicaragua, Panama, Grenada, Honduras, Chili, Iran (1953), Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc.
> In contrast, Russia harmed no one.
> The facts are that Russia is actually the good guys, and the US military is the bad guys.


Now there’s a point I had never considered, how is what Putin doing differently than Bush did in 2002? Demofks explain


----------



## rightwinger

jc456 said:


> Now there’s a point I had never considered, how is what Putin doing differently than Bush did in 2002? Demofks explain


Putin is capturing territory and keeping it


----------



## eddiew37

Rigby5 said:


> Not true.
> Not only is the minimum wage still $7.50, but our effective income and buying power has been continually declining since the 1940s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for it is simple.
> The minority wealthy elite have been using the national debt to get more wealthy.
> We are forced to buy their weapons, oil, utilities, services, etc. while they double medical costs, tuition, fuel, etc.


Rigby  I want to thank you for your contribution


----------



## Redfish

rightwinger said:


> Putin is capturing territory and keeping it


so what?  how does that mandate that we spend our money trying to stop him?  Why should we try to prevent the corrupt Ukraine from rejoining Russia?   What's in it for us?   Oh, I forgot, the Biden family is on their payroll


----------



## eddiew37

Redfish said:


> so what?  how does that mandate that we spend our money trying to stop him?  Why should we try to prevent the corrupt Ukraine from rejoining Russia?   What's in it for us?   Oh, I forgot, the Biden family is on their payroll


What a load of Republican crap


----------



## Cellblock2429

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


/———/ A lot of yapping, gum flapping and hysteria,  yet Putin annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is invading Ukraine under the Biden Regime. But Trump was in his back pocket. BWHAHAHAHA Bwhahahaha


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> Ukraine


Syria


----------



## Stann

gipper said:


> Oh!  Didn’t you hear? The USSR no longer exists. It peacefully dissolved it’s empire. You’re only 30 years behind the times.


Unfortunately, Putin and his buddies who were the worst part of the USSR, are the sole instigator of this contrived invasion of the Ukraine. In other words things haven't changed, old " thug " Russia is back .


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> so what?  how does that mandate that we spend our money trying to stop him?  Why should we try to prevent the corrupt Ukraine from rejoining Russia?   What's in it for us?   Oh, I forgot, the Biden family is on their payroll


Again, what’s different than what we did in Iraq and Syria?


----------



## bripat9643

Stann said:


> Unfortunately, Putin and his buddies who were the worst part of the USSR, are the sole instigator of this contrived invasion of the Ukraine. In other words things haven't changed, old " thug " Russia is back .


It's definitely a real invasion.  You obviously don't know what the word "contrived" means.

Who says "Putin and his buddies who were the worst part of the USSR?"  Russians are well known for being servile.


----------



## bripat9643

jc456 said:


> Again, what’s different than what we did in Iraq and Syria?


Iraq made war on its neighbors.  Ukraine didn't.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> Iraq made war on its neighbors.  Ukraine didn't.


That’s not why we went in


----------



## bripat9643

jc456 said:


> That’s not why we went in


Yes it is, moron.


----------



## gipper

Stann said:


> Unfortunately, Putin and his buddies who were the worst part of the USSR, are the sole instigator of this contrived invasion of the Ukraine. In other words things haven't changed, old " thug " Russia is back .


No. Not much truth to that.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rigby5 said:


> What is stupid about this is that Putin is the best and most important ally we have ever had.
> Russia has never been imperialist, colonial, or even greedy.
> They help countries for free all the time, like China, Korea, Vietnam, Cuba, Syria. etc.
> The US has NEVER done any good like Russia has, and instead has always murdered, lied, and stolen, for greed.
> So we should be supporting Putin instead of Biden or Trump.
> I think we should be voting for Putin for president of the US.
> Maybe then the US government would stop lying, cheating, murdering, etc.
> 
> And by the way, Russia did not "invade" the Ukraine.
> Russia is trying to stop the racist, fascist Azov Battalion from murdering more ethnic Russians who should never have been absorbed by the Ukraine by force.
> Half of the Ukraine is Russian and does not belong in the Ukraine.
> And the Ukraine government in Kyiv, totally sold out to the US, and represents no one.



You cannot debate most Americans on history. They know little about their own and if they don't like it, they revise it!!
Additionally, World History is a non-starter, as they even know less about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stann said:


> Wow this is really unbelievable I mean that unbelievable that you can believe all this. Total lies, you must be a Russian plant and or you should move to Russia if you believe all that crap. You don't have one ounce of americanism in you.


He's just a democrat.

From Stalin to Putin - democrats and Russia are thick as theives


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> Yes it is, moron.


Why you calling me a moron Bri? Been your bud on here since day one. 

Bush one fought them because they invaded, not ‘W’


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


----------



## gipper

bripat9643 said:


> Iraq made war on its neighbors.  Ukraine didn't.


Is making war bad?  Because the US loves making war on lots of nations. Don’t you love the US?


----------



## bripat9643

jc456 said:


> Why you calling me a moron Bri? Been your bud on here since day one.
> 
> Bush one fought them because they invaded, not ‘W’


Sorry, that was a mistake.  I was thinking you were someone else.


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> Is making war bad?  Because the US loves making war on lots of nations. Don’t you love the US?


If the country is minding its own business, then making war on it is a crime.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> Sorry, that was a mistake.  I was thinking you were someone else.


Np


----------



## eddiew37

Every time I stop and think about it: 5 religious extremists, 3 appointed by a credibly accused rapist, and 2 credibly accused of assaulting women themselves, have unilaterally made a decision​against public opinion,which effects every woman and girl. Mind boggling insanity.

https://twitter.com/Amy_Siskind/status/1543730323854446592


----------



## gipper

bripat9643 said:


> If the country is minding its own business, then making war on it is a crime.


Since when has the US bothered to mind its own business?


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Is making war bad?  Because the US loves making war on lots of nations. Don’t you love the US?


/———/ Yes, we love the US. Of course you are free to live in the third world shyt hole dictatorship of your choice.


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Since when has the US bothered to mind its own business?


/——-/ You’re just pizzed because we kicked all your hero dictators to the curb.


----------



## bripat9643

eddiew37 said:


> Every time I stop and think about it: 5 religious extremists, 3 appointed by a credibly accused rapist, and 2 credibly accused of assaulting women themselves, have unilaterally made a decision​against public opinion,which effects every woman and girl. Mind boggling insanity.


Biden and Clinton are both accused rapists, you fucking moron.

Do progs have any shame whatsoever?


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> Since when has the US bothered to mind its own business?


I'm not going to defend the US record on that score.


----------



## jc456

eddiew37 said:


> Every time I stop and think about it: 5 religious extremists, 3 appointed by a credibly accused rapist, and 2 credibly accused of assaulting women themselves, have unilaterally made a decision​against public opinion,which effects every woman and girl. Mind boggling insanity.


Except you love you some death, and I like life.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> Biden and Clinton are both accused rapists, you fucking moron.
> 
> Do progs have any shame whatsoever?


Nope. They love death and incest


----------



## Dagosa

Rigby5 said:


> What is stupid about this is that Putin is the best and most important ally we have ever had.
> Russia has never been imperialist, colonial, or even greedy.
> They help countries for free all the time, like China, Korea, Vietnam, Cuba, Syria. etc.
> The US has NEVER done any good like Russia has, and instead has always murdered, lied, and stolen, for greed.
> So we should be supporting Putin instead of Biden or Trump.
> I think we should be voting for Putin for president of the US.
> Maybe then the US government would stop lying, cheating, murdering, etc.
> 
> And by the way, Russia did not "invade" the Ukraine.
> Russia is trying to stop the racist, fascist Azov Battalion from murdering more ethnic Russians who should never have been absorbed by the Ukraine by force.
> Half of the Ukraine is Russian and does not belong in the Ukraine.
> And the Ukraine government in Kyiv, totally sold out to the US, and represents no one.


Surely you jest..


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.











						5 Times The Obama Administration Helped Russia At The United States’ Expense - by Rebeccah L. Heinrichs
					

There has been no indication that the Trump administration’s policies are influenced by Russian preferences. There are plenty, however, that President...




					www.hudson.org


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ You’re just pizzed because we kicked all your hero dictators to the curb.


No. Most of the time the USG supports dictators and overthrows many democratically elected leaders.


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ Yes, we love the US. Of course you are free to live in the third world shyt hole dictatorship of your choice.


Yes…America love it no matter how bad it gets. 


Thinks the dupe.


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Surely you jest..


Surely you’re lost


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Yes…America love it no matter how bad it gets.
> 
> 
> Thinks the dupe.


So you don’t live your country? Odd


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Yes…America love it no matter how bad it gets.
> 
> 
> Thinks the dupe.


/——-/ Yes, because we will fight to get it out of the hands of you Progs. If we didn’t love it, we’d leave.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Surely you’re lost


Must be a strange feeling to hate free peoples. If you love  Putin, you should migrate to Russia. You’re taking this white replacement theory way too seriously.


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Yes, because we will fight to get it out of the hands of you Progs. If we didn’t love it, we’d leave.


And into the hands of the white supremest crowd. You’re losing even more women votes, if you ever cared.


----------



## Dagosa

Rigby5 said:


> What is stupid about this is that Putin is the best and most important ally we have ever had.
> Russia has never been imperialist, colonial, or even greedy.
> They help countries for free all the time, like China, Korea, Vietnam, Cuba, Syria. etc.
> The US has NEVER done any good like Russia has, and instead has always murdered, lied, and stolen, for greed.
> So we should be supporting Putin instead of Biden or Trump.
> I think we should be voting for Putin for president of the US.
> Maybe then the US government would stop lying, cheating, murdering, etc.
> 
> And by the way, Russia did not "invade" the Ukraine.
> Russia is trying to stop the racist, fascist Azov Battalion from murdering more ethnic Russians who should never have been absorbed by the Ukraine by force.
> Half of the Ukraine is Russian and does not belong in the Ukraine.
> And the Ukraine government in Kyiv, totally sold out to the US, and represents no one.


What an idiot post. Putin is a dictator


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> And into the hands of the white supremest crowd. You’re losing even more women votes, if you ever cared.


/----/ I love it when our political foes give us advice to help us win more elections. 
BWBWBWBWBWBWBWBWBW


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> Must be a strange feeling to hate free peoples. If you love  Putin, you should migrate to Russia. You’re taking this white replacement theory way too seriously.


/-----/ So, you admit it's happening, but we're just taking it too seriously.
Thanks for confirming


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Yes, because we will fight to get it out of the hands of you Progs. If we didn’t love it, we’d leave.


Heil Hitler!


----------



## miketx

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


I heard it was 27.


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Heil Hitler!


/----/ WOWZA - what a comeback. You must be the debate champ in the Special Ed class.


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> So you don’t live your country? Odd


Love you mean?

It appears I’m not alone.
Record-Low 38% Extremely Proud to Be American


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ WOWZ - what a comeback. You must be the debate champ in the Special Ed class.


Thank you Adolf.


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Thank you Adolf.


/---/ It's funny how you libs can't debate past the talking point you hear on the MSM. You have to switch to name calling. BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ It's funny how you libs can't debate past the talking point you hear on the MSM. You have to switch to name calling. BWHAHAHAHAHA


Lib you say?  LMFAO.  Dumb cons think anyone who opposes their foolishness are libs. LMFAO. 

The duopoly alters all.


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> Love you mean?
> 
> It appears I’m not alone.
> Record-Low 38% Extremely Proud to Be American


Dislike?  Too funny. Pussy move prison bitch.


----------



## miketx

gipper said:


> Lib you say?  LMFAO.  Dumb cons think anyone who opposes their foolishness are libs. LMFAO.
> 
> The duopoly alters all.


Liberals? No, lying communist clowns all. Each day your stupid gets more pronounced.


----------



## Cellblock2429

gipper said:


> Love you mean?
> 
> It appears I’m not alone.
> Record-Low 38% Extremely Proud to Be American


/----/ Maybe the nonstop hate fest spread by Main Stream Media has something to do with it.
From your link:
Although Americans' national pride is at or near historical lows, depending on the measure, a majority of U.S. adults remain proud to be an American. This dimension of patriotism has been subject to change throughout the years, depending on a variety of factors, including the popularity of the sitting president, the health of the economy, and high-profile national events such as the 9/11 terrorist attacks. 

It's also a very small sampling according to a link buried inb the artilce. Only 1,000 out of hundreds of millions of adults.








						How Does the Gallup Poll Social Series Work?
					

The Gallup Poll Social Series (GPSS) is the primary method Gallup uses to update several hundred long-term Gallup trend questions, some dating back to the 1930s. The GPSS is designed to monitor U.S. adults' views on numerous social, economic, and political topics.




					www.gallup.com
				



*How many people are interviewed as part of the* *Gallup Poll Social Series?*​*Gallup interviews a minimum of 1,000 U.S. adults *aged 18 and older for each GPSS survey. Samples for the June Minority Rights and Relations survey are significantly larger because Gallup includes oversamples of blacks and Hispanics to allow for reliable estimates among these key subgroups.


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Maybe the nonstop hate fest spread by Main Stream Media has something to do with it.
> From your link:
> Although Americans' national pride is at or near historical lows, depending on the measure, a majority of U.S. adults remain proud to be an American. This dimension of patriotism has been subject to change throughout the years, depending on a variety of factors, including the popularity of the sitting president, the health of the economy, and high-profile national events such as the 9/11 terrorist attacks.
> 
> It's also a very small sampling according to a link buried inb the artilce. Only 1,000 out of hundreds of millions of adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Does the Gallup Poll Social Series Work?
> 
> 
> The Gallup Poll Social Series (GPSS) is the primary method Gallup uses to update several hundred long-term Gallup trend questions, some dating back to the 1930s. The GPSS is designed to monitor U.S. adults' views on numerous social, economic, and political topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gallup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many people are interviewed as part of the* *Gallup Poll Social Series?*​*Gallup interviews a minimum of 1,000 U.S. adults *aged 18 and older for each GPSS survey. Samples for the June Minority Rights and Relations survey are significantly larger because Gallup includes oversamples of blacks and Hispanics to allow for reliable estimates among these key subgroups.


Sure thing prison bitch. It can’t have anything to do with the failed state our government has imposed. Can’t be the non-stop wars, massive inequality, huge injustice by the justice system, or socialism for the wealthy and textbook capitalism for the working class. None of those things.


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/ So, you admit it's happening, but we're just taking it too seriously.
> Thanks for confirming


Sad….thanks for confirming your white supremacy.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> Sad….thanks for confirming your white supremacy.


Lol, always the same tired babble...


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ I love it when our political foes give us advice to help us win more elections.
> BWBWBWBWBWBWBWBWBW


Win ? You’re  Losers.


miketx said:


> Lol, always the same tired babble...


Always the same bunch of white supremest strategies.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> Win ? You’re  Losers.
> 
> Always the same bunch of white supremest strategies.


Yep leftist babble speak never changes from it's dead on stupid.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Yep leftist babble speak never changes from it's dead on stupid.


You strategy never changes….it’s obvious.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> Sad….thanks for confirming your white supremacy.


/----/When a liberal loses an argument, they resort to name calling. 

"Rather than using facts and logic to back of their viewpoint, liberals attempt to attack the character of those who disagree with them.  Global warming skeptics are all oil-industry shills.  George Bush is an idiot.  Wall Street bankers are greedy.

This is because the liberal viewpoint is not logical.  The essential viewpoint of liberalism is that the collective knows what is better for us all, and that individuals cannot be trusted to make the best decisions for themselves.  This means that the group (in the form of government) must make our health care decisions for us.  The group should decide what is or is not “good” science.  The group shall decide which businesses _must_ survive and which ones can be allowed to fail.  Anyone who disagrees is violating and harming the group."


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> You strategy never changes….it’s obvious.


I have no strategy. I just show you clowns idiocy.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Yep leftist babble speak never changes from it's dead on stupid.






miketx said:


> I have no strategy. I just show you clowns idiocy.


You have no policies, and no ideas. Just disgruntled losers.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> You have no policies, and no ideas. Just disgruntled losers.


Sez the tard that cries "Trump" 24/7.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Sez the tard that cries "Trump" 24/7.


Says the fool who still thinks Trump is president.….24/7


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> Says the fool who still thinks Trump is president.….24/7


Lying double speak babble never ends. Clown don't know what I think. Biden is president.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> Says the fool who still thinks Trump is president.….24/7


/——/ If Trump was still president, gas would still be under $2, inflation would be lower and the shelves would be full. But your guy changed all of that.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Lying double speak babble never ends. Clown don't know what I think. Biden is president.


You‘re the clown with the Trump avatar. Let it go loser.


----------



## 22lcidw

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ If Trump was still president, gas would still be under $2, inflation would be lower and the shelves would be full. But your guy changed all of that.


Prog voters are brainwashed. Biden would be doing anything to bring the prices down if he was not controlled by something else. including the people of the Village.


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ If Trump was still president, gas would still be under $2, inflation would be lower and the shelves would be full. But your guy changed all of that.


It Trump we’re still president just  like before, everyone would be out of a job during his recession. You’re right, gas prices do drop when everyone’s on welfare.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> You‘re the clown with the Trump avatar. Let it go loser.


Suck on it loser.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Suck on it loser.


The best you can do ? Though so.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> The best you can do ? Though so.


The incessant dim double speak babble-ese always devolves into a question asked with the babbler answering it themselves.


----------



## Dagosa

22lcidw said:


> Prog voters are brainwashed. Biden would be doing anything to bring the prices down if he was not controlled by something else. including the people of the Village.





miketx said:


> The incessant dim double speak babble-ese always devolves into a question asked with the babbler answering it themselves.


I’m sure in the Humper world that post makes sense.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> I’m sure in the Humper world that post makes sense.


Since we are the only ones with any sense of course it does.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> It Trump we’re still president just  like before, everyone would be out of a job during his recession. You’re right, gas prices do drop when everyone’s on welfare.


/———/ Gas prices were low his entire presidency. And the recession started when governors shut down their state economies. But you already knew that.


----------



## miketx

Dagosa said:


> It Trump we’re still president just  like before, everyone would be out of a job during his recession. You’re right, gas prices do drop when everyone’s on welfare.


The lying babble never stops.


----------



## Redfish

eddiew37 said:


> What a load of Republican crap


Do you think the Biden family is NOT on Ukraine's payroll?   If so, what exactly was Hunter paid 80K/month to do for the ukrainian gas company.  it was a bribe to get what they wanted from ole senile joey.  and if you have any brains you fricken well know it.


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Love you mean?
> 
> It appears I’m not alone.
> Record-Low 38% Extremely Proud to Be American


Yeah, love, fat fingers and waited too long to try and correct! 

Polls are stupid. The fact you believe them is also odd


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> It Trump we’re still president just  like before, everyone would be out of a job during his recession. You’re right, gas prices do drop when everyone’s on welfare.




Lowest unemployment for blacks says you lied

Forgot, you hate blacks.


----------



## Rigby5

Redfish said:


> Do you think the Biden family is NOT on Ukraine's payroll?   If so, what exactly was Hunter paid 80K/month to do for the ukrainian gas company.  it was a bribe to get what they wanted from ole senile joey.  and if you have any brains you fricken well know it.



You are giving the Ukrainians too much credit.
The reality is the US took over the Ukraine government in 2014, and paying Hunter was just a kickback scheme in order to divert US foreign aid into Biden's pockets.


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> Yeah, love, fat fingers and waited too long to try and correct!
> 
> Polls are stupid. The fact you believe them is also odd


Yeah we shouldn't poll the American people to find out what they believe. Fuck them.


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Yeah we shouldn't poll the American people to find out what they believe. Fuck them.


Cause everyone is so honest, as well, 1000 equals 100,000 million


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> No. Most of the time the USG supports dictators and overthrows many democratically elected leaders.


Such as?


----------



## gipper

bripat9643 said:


> Such as?


LMFAO. You can’t be serious, yet I suspect you are.


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> LMFAO. You can’t be serious, yet I suspect you are.


Please provide an example or shut the fuck up.


----------



## gipper

bripat9643 said:


> Please provide an example or shut the fuck up.


Lol.


----------



## gipper

bripat9643 said:


> Please provide an example or shut the fuck up.


An example?  As in one?  Yet I have dozens.


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> An example?  As in one?  Yet I have dozens.


Please post one.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Lowest unemployment for blacks says you lied
> 
> Forgot, you hate blacks





jc456 said:


> Lowest unemployment for blacks says you lied
> 
> Forgot, you hate blacks.


Lowest unemployment rate for everyone under Biden.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Lowest unemployment for blacks says you lied
> 
> Forgot, you hate blacks.


You have a fetish about blacks…..


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> No. Most of the time the USG supports dictators and overthrows many democratically elected leaders.


USG?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Lowest unemployment rate for everyone under Biden.


Where? China?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Must be a strange feeling to hate free peoples. If you love  Putin, you should migrate to Russia. You’re taking this white replacement theory way too seriously.


Who do I hate ?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> You have a fetish about blacks…..


Yep, I want them to realize demofks are the kkk, and have no desire to help blacks


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> USG?


United States Government


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> United States Government


What did they do?


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Yep, I want them to realize demofks are the kkk, and have no desire to help blacks


So you’re an admitted liar.


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> What did they do?


Mostly bad things.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> What did they do?


Full list of indicted Trump Officials




__





						Every Trump campaign and administration official who has been indicted on federal criminal charges
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## gipper

Dagosa


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> So you’re an admitted liar.
> View attachment 666227


You aren’t very up on history huh?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Full list of indicted Trump Officials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Trump campaign and administration official who has been indicted on federal criminal charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com


For what? List them


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Mostly bad things.


Like? Taking out hitler wasn’t good? Is that what you’re saying?


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> Like? Taking out hitler wasn’t good? Is that what you’re saying?


Funny how Americans must go back 80 fucking years to find a good war. Lol.


----------



## Redfish

Why would it be so terrible if we had a mutually beneficial relationship with Russia?  Why do so many americans want war with Russia?

serious questions, no bullshit answers pleasse


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Lowest unemployment rate for everyone under Biden.


LOL, that is a bold faced lie.


----------



## bripat9643

Redfish said:


> Why would it be so terrible if we had a mutually beneficial relationship with Russia?  Why do so many americans want war with Russia?
> 
> serious questions, no bullshit answers pleasse


A "mutually beneficial relationship"would be one where Russian didn't invade its neighbors.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Full list of indicted Trump Officials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Trump campaign and administration official who has been indicted on federal criminal charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com


yep and lets arrest them all in the middle of the night with CNN on site to film it all.   all bullshit charges, now, it we want to list actual crimes, lets go to the clintons, bidens, pelosis, schumers, schiffs, swalwells, nadlers, et. al.


----------



## Redfish

bripat9643 said:


> A "mutually beneficial relationship"would be one where Russian didn't invade its neighbors.


yes, and where we did not get involved in unwinnable wars all over the globe.   Ukraine was part of the USSR for decades, it is a very corrupt country, let Putin have it, it has zero impact on us.  Oh, but the money to the Biden family might stop.   You are smarter than this Bri


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Funny how Americans must go back 80 fucking years to find a good war. Lol.


it was the last war right?  I didn't know that time had limitations to changing the course of the world.  Would Hitler have been defeated without US troops? No, you know that.  There is nothing wrong with our government, the concepts are solid, we have players that are fked in the brain trying to alter the concepts of our great constitution.  Those are who you are referring to.


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> it was the last war right?  I didn't know that time had limitations to changing the course of the world.  Would Hitler have been defeated without US troops? No, you know that.  There is nothing wrong with our government, the concepts are solid, we have players that are fked in the brain trying to alter the concepts of our great constitution.  Those are who you are referring to.


Our government is a disaster. Our constitution is okay but meaningless, since the government ignores it.

The last war was WWII?  Did you forget the multiple wars since then?


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Our government is a disaster. Our constitution is okay but meaningless, since the government ignores it.
> 
> The last war was WWII?  Did you forget the multiple wars since then?


that's why the cheating needs to be exposed and allow the votes from legit citizens be the toll for the candidates.  2000 mules exposes how they do it.  Yep, it's all in that documentary.


----------



## gipper

jc456 said:


> that's why the cheating needs to be exposed and allow the votes from legit citizens be the toll for the candidates.  2000 mules exposes how they do it.  Yep, it's all in that documentary.


Lol. You're dreaming again.


----------



## jc456

gipper said:


> Lol. You're dreaming again.


I live in Chicago, dead folks been voting since I've been alive.  Now i know how they do it.  That little thing called the voting roll.  find all the deads and put a ballot in for em. It's surprising you're so naive about it.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> Why would it be so terrible if we had a mutually beneficial relationship with Russia?  Why do so many americans want war with Russia?
> 
> serious questions, no bullshit answers pleasse


Most Americans think what their government controlled media tells them to think. 

Russia should be our friend and for a little while it was. However the war profiteer corporations who control the two criminal parties, needed a bogeyman to keep their executives and shareholders wealthy and neocons and neolibs wanted more power and control.


----------



## gipper

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ WOWZA - what a comeback. You must be the debate champ in the Special Ed class.


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> yep and lets arrest them all in the middle of the night with CNN on site to film it all.   all bullshit charges, now, it we want to list actual crimes, lets go to the clintons, bidens, pelosis, schumers, schiffs, swalwells, nadlers, et. al.


Baby boo boo.
You do the crime, you do the time.
I know repugnants just accept criminal activity as a way of doing business


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> LOL, that is a bold faced lie.


Ha ha 
When Trump left office the unemployment  rate had climbed back up to 6.3%. Hey dufus, you don’t get credit for low unemployment if it doesn’t stay down. Trump recession. Since Biden took over, it was one of the fastest recoveries EVER.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> For what? List them


What are you too effin lazy to use your finger and push the link. Get lost.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Baby boo boo.
> You do the crime, you do the time.
> I know repugnants just accept criminal activity as a way of doing business


What crime?


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> What crime?


You have a mental problem you can’t activate a link ?
Do you need help ?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha
> When Trump left office the unemployment  rate had climbed back up to 6.3%. Hey dufus, you don’t get credit for low unemployment if it doesn’t stay down. Trump recession. Since Biden took over, it was one of the fastest recoveries EVER.


so you can't say why they were indicted?  It's nothing related to Trump, and why you won't list them.  Too fking funny.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> so you can't say why they were indicted?  It's nothing related to Trump, and why you won't list them.  Too fking funny.


What is it, your finger doesn’t work…..and those are ONLY THE LISTING AS OF 2021. How stupid can you Humpers be you can’t even touch a link. This is hilarious.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Baby boo boo.
> You do the crime, you do the time.
> I know repugnants just accept criminal activity as a way of doing business


what criminal activity?  be specific and cite the statutes that you claim were violated and who did it and when.  Or STFU and stop lying.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha
> When Trump left office the unemployment  rate had climbed back up to 6.3%. Hey dufus, you don’t get credit for low unemployment if it doesn’t stay down. Trump recession. Since Biden took over, it was one of the fastest recoveries EVER.


do you have a 401 or money in the market?  Do you but gasoline?  Do you buy food?   Recovery??????   are you fuckin crazy?


----------



## Redfish

jc456 said:


> so you can't say why they were indicted?  It's nothing related to Trump, and why you won't list them.  Too fking funny.


this dog gas clown is a dem/lib lie repeater,  I am going to ignore the asshole,  you might consider doing the same.


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> this dog gas clown is a dem/lib lie repeater,  I am going to ignore the asshole,  you might consider doing the same.


ahh, he's a lot of fun.  He lives out of a can and doesn't see the world.


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> What is it, your finger doesn’t work…..and those are ONLY THE LISTING AS OF 2021. How stupid can you Humpers be you can’t even touch a link. This is hilarious.


nothing related to trump or russia or any other fantasy concocted by the demofks.  Nope.  rigged jurisdictions.


----------



## Redfish

jc456 said:


> ahh, he's a lot of fun.  He lives out of a can and doesn't see the world.


yes, these idiots are fun for a while then their lies get old and tiring.   its really sad that so many americans have their heads up their asses.


----------



## jc456

Redfish said:


> yes, these idiots are fun for a while then their lies get old and tiring.   its really sad that so many americans have their heads up their asses.


But that's all they ever have is lies, there is never truth to their stories.  It's why they never document them.  heaven fking forbid they have to actually say what happened.  No russian collusion, no Jan 6th insurrection, nothing other than making life uncomfortable for Trump, and where they have  been successful there, they haven't swayed anyone in their propaganda make believe.

All day everyday baby!!!!! they are such suck wienies.  The tit of the demofk is one wore out titty


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> nothing related to trump or russia or any other fantasy concocted by the demofks.  Nope.  rigged jurisdictions.


You can’t read either. Wtf is your problem. Can’t understand links ?


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> what criminal activity?  be specific and cite the statutes that you claim were violated and who did it and when.  Or STFU and stop lying.


Seriously, how long have you been computer illiterate ? Do you know what a link is ? Do you have fingers ? Blink twice for yes, once  for no.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Seriously, how long have you been computer illiterate ? Do you know what a link is ? Do you have fingers ? Blink twice for yes, once  for no.


so you believe everything that's posted on the internet?   Really?  are you that stupid?


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> so you believe everything that's posted on the internet?   Really?  are you that stupid?


Are you that stupid to believe  nothing posted on the internet is true. I can give you thousands of sources that are reliable bozo.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Are you that stupid to believe  nothing posted on the internet is true. I can give you thousands of sources that are reliable bozo.


Not prog sites about politics.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> Not prog sites about politics.


Idiot. That’s because only progressive sites like 3400 universities, gov agencies and all the major institutions are Progressive ? You are a piece of work.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Idiot. That’s because only progressive sites like 3400 universities, gov agencies and all the major institutions are Progressive ? You are a piece of work.


the majority of them are left wing propaganda sites, you are really stupid if you don't know that, sonny!


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Are you that stupid to believe  nothing posted on the internet is true. I can give you thousands of sources that are reliable bozo.


there is some truth on the internet, as well as a lot of lies and propaganda.   sorting it out is what intelligent people do,   unlike morons like you who believe whatever your masters tell you to believe.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Idiot. That’s because only progressive sites like 3400 universities, gov agencies and all the major institutions are Progressive ? You are a piece of work.


Only progressive sites are progressive? 

And you call me "a piece of work?"

Everyone sucking on the government tit is progressive?  I can't understand why someone who feeds on government would support an ideology that worships government.


----------



## Blackrook

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


Trump wanted peace. Now we have war. Congratulations asshole Democrats.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> Only progressive sites are progressive?
> 
> And you call me "a piece of work?"
> 
> Everyone sucking on the government tit is progressive?  I can't understand why someone who feeds on government would support an ideology that worships government.


Really ? The tax fee Fortune 500 countries aren’t progressive.

No one got more tax breaks then gop donors. The biggest tit suckers are republicans. They want everything  for nothing. .

How about all the fking  red states getting all the aid.


----------



## MinTrut

turbofish said:


> So the alternative is WWIII where millions and millions will die?


Democrats LOVE war/rape/mayhem/slaughter - it's their catnip.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Really ? The tax fee Fortune 500 countries aren’t progressive.
> 
> No one got more tax breaks then gop donors. The biggest tit suckers are republicans. They want everything  for nothing. .
> 
> How about all the fking  red states getting all the aid.


The fortune 500 are corporations, not countries, you fucking moron. m Just one more thing you are totally ignorant about.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> The fortune 500 are corporations, not countries, you fucking moron. m Just one more thing you are totally ignorant about..


You brainless buffoon.

Idiot , they compose the most wealthy segment of the population IN THIS COUNTRY due to the GOP tax cuts and loopholes.


Thanks to gifts from the Trump tax cuts, the richest 400 families have 11% of the world’s wealth, more then that of the bottom 150 million in the US. You’re an ass hole


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> the majority of them are left wing propaganda sites, you are really stupid if you don't know that, sonny!


Really. You’re proud to be ignorant.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> You brainless buffoon.
> 
> Idiot , they compose the most wealthy segment of the population IN THIS COUNTRY due to the GOP tax cuts and loopholes.
> 
> 
> Thanks to gifts from the Trump tax cuts, the richest 400 families have 11% of the world’s wealth, more then that of the bottom 150 million in the US. You’re an ass hole


You said "countries," not "families."

You don't do a very good job of recovering from the idiocies you post.


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Really. You’re proud to be ignorant.


I am much more intelligent and informed than  you will ever be.  Ignorance is required for membership in the DNC and all left wing organizations.  you are just what they need, ignorant sheep who will parrot whatever they tell you to and never stop to question or think about it.  Gullible fools like you are allowing this country to go in the trash heap.


----------



## Dagosa

Redfish said:


> I am much more intelligent and informed than  you will ever be.  Ignorance is required for membership in the DNC and all left wing organizations.  you are just what they need, ignorant sheep who will parrot whatever they tell you to and never stop to question or think about it.  Gullible fools like you are allowing this country to go in the trash heap.


Sure, you avoid education


----------



## Redfish

bripat9643 said:


> You said "countries," not "families."
> 
> You don't do a very good job of recovering from the idiocies you post.


yes, and that idiot needs to be reminded that the Trump tax cuts cut taxes for everyone that pays taxes.  of course most of the liberal posters here pay zero taxes and are leaches on the state.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> You said "countries," not "families."
> 
> You don't do a very good job of recovering from the idiocies you post.


Wow you can read


----------



## Redfish

Dagosa said:


> Sure, you avoid education


Hardly,  I have an MBA from that liberal educational bastion known as Harvard.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.



6 years since it began, 1.5 years out of office, Trump-obsessed snowflakes still ignore their President to scream daily,




'Truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!'


----------



## Redfish

easyt65 said:


> 6 years since it began, 1.5 years out of office, Trump-obsessed snowflakes stilling ignore their President to scream daily,
> 
> View attachment 675626
> 'Truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!'


its all they have.  their ideology sucks, their leaders are failures.  They are losers in every since of the word.


----------



## badbob85037

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine



Trump beat me up and took my lunch money! snivel! snivel! snivel! whine! whine! whine! but I love getting bent over and crapped on by Joe every time I pull out my wallet even though it stinks cause I'm a good little NAZI and Joe whispers in my ear during a cornhole about nuclear war. I love the stinch almost as much as the whine


----------



## Stann

badbob85037 said:


> Trump beat me up and took my lunch money! snivel! snivel! snivel! whine! whine! whine! but I love getting bent over and crapped on by Joe every time I pull out my wallet even though it stinks cause I'm a good little NAZI and Joe whispers in my ear during a cornhole about nuclear war. I love the stinch almost as much as the whine


There's an obvious pattern here, trump's proclivities in this case are at least troublesome. Your response is just pitiful.


----------



## Stann

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


And I'm sure you and I don't know the whole story how bad it really is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stann said:


> There's an obvious pattern here, trump's proclivities in this case are at least troublesome. Your response is just pitiful.


And you're delusional


----------



## Stann

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And you're delusional


Delusional is thinking you can declassify documents with your mind. Delusional is enabling such a person.


----------



## Dagosa

badbob85037 said:


> Trump beat me up and took my lunch money! snivel! snivel! snivel! whine! whine! whine! but I love getting bent over and crapped on by Joe every time I pull out my wallet even though it stinks cause I'm a good little NAZI and Joe whispers in my ear during a cornhole about nuclear war. I love the stinch almost as much as the whine


Trump and the gop authored another recession, incompetent coved response and nothing but idiotic science denial they continue to do today. They can’t get elected on their merits because they offer none. So the only thing you have left, is election denials fascist promoting, Putin ass kissing bullshits.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stann said:


> Delusional is thinking you can declassify documents with your mind. Delusional is enabling such a person.


So what the new story now Trump had the specs for the new laser beam pulse cannon?


----------



## Dagosa

Stann said:


> And I'm sure you and I don't know the whole story how bad it really is.


Yup....That’s the way with the criminal mind of Trump. deny, deny and find as many cohorts with the same mindset


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> And I'm sure you and I don't know the whole story how bad it really is.


We know how bad it is now after you scum stole the election.


----------



## Aldo Raine

badbob85037 said:


> Trump beat me up and took my lunch money! snivel! snivel! snivel! whine! whine! whine! but I love getting bent over and crapped on by Joe every time I pull out my wallet even though it stinks cause I'm a good little NAZI and Joe whispers in my ear during a cornhole about nuclear war. I love the stinch almost as much as the whine



We all know this is a lie since the sniveling coward could not beat anyone up.


----------



## miketx

Aldo Raine said:


> We all know this is a lie since the sniveling coward could not beat anyone up.


You don't know where to find your ass with both hands.









						Donald Trump attack WWE vince Mcmohan...?#shorts
					

#rondarousey#wwe #brocklesner#vincemcmahon #broclesnervsgoldberg#romanreignsvsbrocklesnar#brocklesnervsjohncena#brocklesnervsundertaker#brocklesnervsbobbylas...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## bripat9643

Stann said:


> There's an obvious pattern here, trump's proclivities in this case are at least troublesome. Your response is just pitiful.


He did an excellent job of paraphrasing your position


----------



## Aldo Raine

miketx said:


> You don't know where to find your ass with both hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump attack WWE vince Mcmohan...?#shorts
> 
> 
> #rondarousey#wwe #brocklesner#vincemcmahon #broclesnervsgoldberg#romanreignsvsbrocklesnar#brocklesnervsjohncena#brocklesnervsundertaker#brocklesnervsbobbylas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



Yes because we all know that pro rastling is the real!!!!!!  You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## miketx

Aldo Raine said:


> Yes because we all know that pro rastling is the real!!!!!!  You just can't make this shit up!


That's not pro anything you lying idiot. Some guy made him mad and trump gave him a beat down. Just like you vermin will get in a month.


----------



## Stann

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So what the new story now Trump had the specs for the new laser beam pulse cannon?


What are you talking about ,?


----------



## Aldo Raine

miketx said:


> That's not pro anything you lying idiot. Some guy made him mad and trump gave him a beat down. Just like you vermin will get in a month.



It's all bullshit, just like your and his whole life is.

BULLSHIT, wallow in it.


----------



## Stann

Aldo Raine said:


> It's all bullshit, just like your and his whole life is.
> 
> BULLSHIT, wallow in it.


Correct, trump is nothing but bullshit.


----------



## miketx

Aldo Raine said:


> It's all bullshit, just like your and his whole life is.
> 
> BULLSHIT, wallow in it.


Pretty easy to trigger you isn't it? Of course it's bullshit, you spew bull all the time, why can't I? Hey look. I'm a leftist! Bwhaaaaaa haaaaahaaaaa!


----------



## Aldo Raine

miketx said:


> Pretty easy to trigger you isn't it? Of course it bullshit, you spew bull all the time, why can't I? Hey look. I'm a leftist! Bwhaaaaaa haaaaahaaaaa!


Right, that's it.  Sure!
BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Delusional is thinking you can declassify documents with your mind. Delusional is enabling such a person.


start at the 5:15 mark of this video, John Fitzpatrick says a president can just say declassified.  Trump is right.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Correct, trump is nothing but bullshit.


and more popular and successful than your sorry ass.  Hilarious.  Jealousy favors no one.


----------



## miketx

Aldo Raine said:


> Right, that's it.  Sure!
> BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


You calling me a liar? You are banned.


----------



## Aldo Raine

miketx said:


> You calling me a liar? You are banned.


ZOMG no, not that!!!!!!!
BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rightwinger

jc456 said:


> start at the 5:15 mark of this video, John Fitzpatrick says a president can just say declassified.  Trump is right.



OK…let’s try that

You have Top Secret Documents in your safe. Someone says….The President said to declassify them, you can just hand them over to me.

Are you going to hand them over or demand formal documentation of the declassification?


----------



## Aldo Raine

rightwinger said:


> OK…let’s try that
> 
> You have Top Secret Documents in your safe. Someone says….The President said to declassify them, you can just hand them over to me.
> 
> Are you going to hand them over or demand formal documentation of the declassification?



Stop it, only a jedi mind fuck is needed to declassify anything tRump wanted declassified.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> and more popular and successful than your sorry ass.  Hilarious.  Jealousy favors no one.


Actually Trump's following is down to the lowest point ever. All the same people have distanced themselves from him. Your reality will get a real shake up soon enough.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Actually Trump's following is down to the lowest point ever. All the same people have distanced themselves from him. Your reality will get a real shake up soon enough.


you haven't any clue about that.  You repeat others who don't like him which means absolutely nothing.  Zip....  You're still TDSing and know Trump has the ability to run again.  Not sure your concern with that.  Perhaps you could enlighten us.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> you haven't any clue about that.  You repeat others who don't like him which means absolutely nothing.  Zip....  You're still TDSing and know Trump has the ability to run again.  Not sure your concern with that.  Perhaps you could enlighten us.


I know that most people in the Republican party are still trying to use trump to advance their agendas. Maybe the next step in evolution is trump will become the Republican party's businessman in the background. I really hope that doesn't happen because he's put a very bad influence on Republicans that intends to disenfranchise many segments of the population which is exactly the opposite of what our nation's goals are. I don't know but as a candidate he's lost what little integrity and credibility he had, and that is everything in politics.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> I know that most people in the Republican party are still trying to use trump to advance their agendas. Maybe the next step in evolution is trump will become the Republican party's businessman in the background. I really hope that doesn't happen because he's put a very bad influence on Republicans that intends to disenfranchise many segments of the population which is exactly the opposite of what our nation's goals are. I don't know but as a candidate he's lost what little integrity and credibility he had, and that is everything in politics.


you don't know shit about shitola what is in the crystal ball friend.  Stay stupid.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> you don't know shit about shitola what is in the crystal ball friend.  Stay stupid.


I'm glad you believe you are intelligent, at least there's one person that believes that.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> I'm glad you believe you are intelligent, at least there's one person that believes that.


I only know what I know, I don’t ever presume what someone else knows like you think you do


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> I only know what I know, I don’t ever presume what someone else knows like you think you do


I can read the writing on the wall. You seem to think you know it all. Good luck with that.


----------



## 22lcidw

Aldo Raine said:


> Yes because we all know that pro rastling is the real!!!!!!  You just can't make this shit up!


I am waiting for jitbag Joe to be 25 times softer on his own citizens.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> I can read the writing on the wall. You seem to think you know it all. Good luck with that.


You think and know nothing as I already stated.


----------



## basquebromance

"well, if Trump was really in the tank for Russia, it would be about money" - Bob Mueller, reflecting to his staff after the Helsinki summit


----------



## basquebromance

the Trump adminstration had one Russia policy while Trump himself had another Russia policy. 

as Daniel Fried, a career diplomat who served 40 years in the State Department and had been in charge of sanctions policy on Russia until a few weeks into the Trump administration, reflected: 

"i've seen DC where state was at odds with defense. i've seen DC where state and NSC were at odds. i've never seen Washington where state, NSC, and defense were all in one place, and the president was in another place"


----------



## Stann

22lcidw said:


> I am waiting for jitbag Joe to be 25 times softer on his own citizens.


The truth is always the best policy, especially when it's uncomfortable and hurts a little bit.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> The truth is always the best policy, especially when it's uncomfortable and hurts a little bit.


Tell Joe


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> Tell Joe


Joe already knows.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> We know how bad it is now after you scum stole the election.


The Dems stole the election with a Trump appointed DOJ monitoring elections. Amazing how incompetent you must think the Trump admin is


----------



## kaz

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.



You didn't hear Russia, Russia, Russia was a Hillary fabrication, huh?   It takes time for information to get under the rock you live in, huh?


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Joe already knows.


We know, he just hasn’t said it out loud


----------



## themirrorthief

BluesLegend said:


> Biden goes soft on Russia, Dems try to deflect to Trump...shocker!


Buydem knows how to get paid...Hunters hookers and coke wasnt cheap pilgrims


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> We know how bad it is now after you scum stole the election.



And yet, his own DOJ stood by and did nothing . The old deep state had infiltrated the Trump admin. Geesus, got to give it to them. Dems are one smart bunch of Mfkers. 





__





						DOJ Silent on Trump's Election Fraud Claims - The Crime Report
					

Current and former officials said presidential lawyer Rudolph Giuliani’s accusations sounded “crazy,” and they have not heard of evidence suggesting large-scale fraud.




					thecrimereport.org


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> And yet, his own DOJ stood by and did nothing . The old deep state had infiltrated the Trump admin. Geesus, got to give it to them. Dems are one smart bunch of Mfkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ Silent on Trump's Election Fraud Claims - The Crime Report
> 
> 
> Current and former officials said presidential lawyer Rudolph Giuliani’s accusations sounded “crazy,” and they have not heard of evidence suggesting large-scale fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecrimereport.org


If you only knew


----------



## Uncensored2008

jc456 said:


> start at the 5:15 mark of this video, John Fitzpatrick says a president can just say declassified.  Trump is right.



That's the law, as upheld with the Egan case.

The Nazis conducted their Raid to try and cripple Joe Biden's 2024 presidential opponent.  The Gestapo is a group of thugs with ZERO legitimacy.


----------



## jc456

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's the law, as upheld with the Egan case.
> 
> The Nazis conducted their Raid to try and cripple Joe Biden's 2024 presidential opponent.  The Gestapo is a group of thugs with ZERO legitimacy.


Yep, no authority


----------



## Uncensored2008

jc456 said:


> I only know what I know, I don’t ever presume what someone else knows like you think you do



Dildo Brain doesn't think.

Imagine being so FUCKING PATHETIC that you can't even get mind fucked by CNN - that's Dildo Brain - he has to use a dildo...


----------



## Uncensored2008

basquebromance said:


> "well, if Trump was really in the tank for Russia, it would be about money" - Bob Mueller, reflecting to his staff after the Helsinki summit



Mobbed Up Mueller didn't know what country he was in, or who the other people in the room with him were. We say the last hearing, he was as senile as Biden.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stann said:


> The truth is always the best policy, especially when it's uncomfortable and hurts a little bit.



Your policy is NEVER to tell the truth.  A policy you strictly follow.


----------



## Stann

Dagosa said:


> And yet, his own DOJ stood by and did nothing . The old deep state had infiltrated the Trump admin. Geesus, got to give it to them. Dems are one smart bunch of Mfkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ Silent on Trump's Election Fraud Claims - The Crime Report
> 
> 
> Current and former officials said presidential lawyer Rudolph Giuliani’s accusations sounded “crazy,” and they have not heard of evidence suggesting large-scale fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecrimereport.org


Actually they're just smart, they don't believe in the lies like the Republicans do.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> Yep, no authority


I agree trump was the worst. Didn't even have common sense.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> I agree trump was the worst. Didn't even have common sense.


Billionaire president yep


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Actually they're just smart, they don't believe in the lies like the Republicans do.


Name one lie


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> Billionaire president yep


Egomaniac, psychopathic criminal. trump is even worse than we could imagine. The more I hear about him, the more I question whether he's a human being or not.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Egomaniac, psychopathic criminal. trump is even worse than we could imagine. The more I hear about him, the more I question whether he's a human being or not.


Hmmm what is his crime?


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> Hmmm what is his crime?


The worst thing he did was destroy The credibility of the supreme Court by installing three people were willing to commit perjury while under oath in order to get the position. If you can't trust judges to tell the truth who can you trust. But the list is endless, we don't even know all the bad effects of what he's done yet. Wait till the text reductions end for everyone except for the super rich; of course there's was supposed to be forever. How convenient and selfish for trump. The one thing I remember is him trying to change the national water standards for shower heads ( designed to conserve water, which half the country is in short supply of already ) all because he couldn't get his hair what he called " perfect ". Is that orange mop is his idea of perfect, and it's so important that he has to change national water standards for shower heads. It just proves how egocentric and ridiculous the man really is. Not good to be president anyway. And I'm not going to go on and on with the good stuff because you're just going to say it doesn't matter because that's how ridiculous you are.


----------



## Lastamender

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.


One time Putin invaded anyone when Trump was president.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stann said:


> Actually they're just smart, they don't believe in the lies like the Republicans do.


As smart as their mentors? Hitler, Goering......


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> Name one lie


See, no lies.  All propaganda internet with a demofk.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> The worst thing he did was destroy The credibility of the supreme Court by installing three people were willing to commit perjury while under oath in order to get the position. If you can't trust judges to tell the truth who can you trust. But the list is endless, we don't even know all the bad effects of what he's done yet. Wait till the text reductions end for everyone except for the super rich; of course there's was supposed to be forever. How convenient and selfish for trump. The one thing I remember is him trying to change the national water standards for shower heads ( designed to conserve water, which half the country is in short supply of already ) all because he couldn't get his hair what he called " perfect ". Is that orange mop is his idea of perfect, and it's so important that he has to change national water standards for shower heads. It just proves how egocentric and ridiculous the man really is. Not good to be president anyway. And I'm not going to go on and on with the good stuff because you're just going to say it doesn't matter because that's how ridiculous you are.


In other words, nothing.  Just your TDS turret syndrome showing again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stann said:


> The worst thing he did was destroy The credibility of the supreme Court by installing three people were willing to commit perjury while under oath in order to get the position. If you can't trust judges to tell the truth who can you trust. But the list is endless, we don't even know all the bad effects of what he's done yet. Wait till the text reductions end for everyone except for the super rich; of course there's was supposed to be forever. How convenient and selfish for trump. The one thing I remember is him trying to change the national water standards for shower heads ( designed to conserve water, which half the country is in short supply of already ) all because he couldn't get his hair what he called " perfect ". Is that orange mop is his idea of perfect, and it's so important that he has to change national water standards for shower heads. It just proves how egocentric and ridiculous the man really is. Not good to be president anyway. And I'm not going to go on and on with the good stuff because you're just going to say it doesn't matter because that's how ridiculous you are.



Hey Nazi fuckwad, what do you think of this?

{“The framers themselves adopted the equal protection clause of the 14th Amendment in a race-conscious way,” Jackson said. “They were, in fact, trying to ensure that people who were discriminated against (the freed former slaves) were actually brought equal to everyone else.”}









						Supreme Court Justice Ketanji Brown Jackson gives history lesson on 14th Amendment
					

Jackson eloquently dismantled the claim that the 14th Amendment, which forms the legal bedrock of the push for civil rights, was supposed to be racially neutral.




					www.nydailynews.com
				




Yo, stupid. The 14th was ratified in 1868, the framers were LONG dead.  And no, it wasn't about "punish whitey,"  you drooling moron, it was about a color blind society - which is anathema to the goals of the Nazi democrats.

Okay, so she knows less about constitutional law than she does about what a woman is. but she's black and might be a birthing person - Nazis have standards for SCOTUS justices.....


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> In other words, nothing.  Just your TDS turret syndrome showing again.


trump derangement syndrome is something trump followers have. trump turns everything around in your mind that's why you support Russia that's why you support trump against your own country. You are definitely a cult member. Brainwashed just like he wa


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> See, no lies.  All propaganda internet with a demofk.


Trump is nothing but lies. 30,573 in 4 years while in office. He was such a big liar, they started keeping track during his inauguration speech. Are Canadian reporter for a Toronto newspaper was the first two notice and start documenting each one they're all fact checked you could check it out on the internet if you even bothered to find out the truth.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Trump is nothing but lies. 30,573 in 4 years while in office. He was such a big liar, they started keeping track during his inauguration speech. Are Canadian reporter for a Toronto newspaper was the first two notice and start documenting each one they're all fact checked you could check it out on the internet if you even bothered to find out the truth.


You keep repeating his lies. Good luck with that.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Trump is nothing but lies. 30,573 in 4 years while in office. He was such a big liar, they started keeping track during his inauguration speech. Are Canadian reporter for a Toronto newspaper was the first two notice and start documenting each one they're all fact checked you could check it out on the internet if you even bothered to find out the truth.


except you can't name one.  That's profound.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> You keep repeating his lies. Good luck with that.


still waiting for one lie.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> trump derangement syndrome is something trump followers have. trump turns everything around in your mind that's why you support Russia that's why you support trump against your own country. You are definitely a cult member. Brainwashed just like he wa


how cliché.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> except you can't name one.  That's profound.


You are absolutely nuts. Course the biggest one is, " The election was stolen ! " Plus 30. 571 more. You are either a child or a child like mind. You  argument is based on nothing but lies.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> how cliché.


How appropriate you guys do this to yourselves. Just like your a****** leader.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> You are absolutely nuts. Course the biggest one is, " The election was stolen ! " Plus 30. 571 more. You are either a child or a child like mind. You  argument is based on nothing but lies.


how is that a lie?  Have you proved it wasn't?  We had plenty of evidence and yet we're still not seeing the demofks prove us wrong.  It's really quite simple, bring in the voting machines and let's test them.  Let's understand why the doors were locked and counting stopped on election night in six states.  Those are the accusations friend, let's see you defend that!! You'll run away with your tail between your legs I know.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> How appropriate you guys do this to yourselves. Just like your a****** leader.


I haven't done a damn thing son.  Now, since you can't argue your own point, take a hike.


----------



## easyt65

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.



Trump hasn't been President for something like 2 YEARS, right?!


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> how is that a lie?  Have you proved it wasn't?  We had plenty of evidence and yet we're still not seeing the demofks prove us wrong.  It's really quite simple, bring in the voting machines and let's test them.  Let's understand why the doors were locked and counting stopped on election night in six states.  Those are the accusations friend, let's see you defend that!! You'll run away with your tail between your legs I know.


That was proven in the courts years ago. You really can't comprehend very much can you


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> I haven't done a damn thing son.  Now, since you can't argue your own point, take a hike.


I'm not your son you're stupid idiot. And you're correct you're not even thinking. You ever done nothing but repeat lies.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> I'm not your son you're stupid idiot. And you're correct you're not even thinking. You ever done nothing but repeat lies.


I'm still waiting.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> That was proven in the courts years ago. You really can't comprehend very much can you


what was proven in court years ago?


----------



## easyt65

_


Do you remember that time when Hunter Biden took millions to launder money for a Russian Oligarch...and he gave 10% to his dad but called him 'the Big Guy'...?

That was awesome_.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> I'm still waiting.


Waiting for watch you dumb f***.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> Waiting for watch you dumb f***.


I'm guessing you meant "waiting for what you dumb f***".  I'll address your post with that understanding.  Waiting on what court said it wasn't stolen.


----------



## Concerned American

easyt65 said:


> Trump hasn't been President for something like 2 YEARS, right?!
> 
> View attachment 706365J


Just demonstrates the absolute terror that the mention of his name invokes on the fascist/globalist democrats.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> I'm guessing you meant "waiting for what you dumb f***".  I'll address your post with that understanding.  Waiting on what court said it wasn't stolen.


All 60 of them, every single court case about the election steel law.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> All 60 of them, every single court case about the election steel law.


naw, not evidence.  Need an actual trial to determine the evidence.  The fact they rejected the evidence across the board is evidence to the framing of the steal.  only legislative branch can change election rules, not attorney generals.  There's that evidence as well.  I have more, 2000 mules explanation of the drop boxes.  Anyone, and I mean anyone who thinks  ballot harvesting isn't anything more than ballot tampering is just fked in the head.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> naw, not evidence.  Need an actual trial to determine the evidence.  The fact they rejected the evidence across the board is evidence to the framing of the steal.


No evidence. I'd say that's what you and your orange mop head leader got. Goodbye and good riddance.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> No evidence. I'd say that's what you and your orange mop head leader got. Goodbye and good riddance.


the court refusing to hear a case of 60 different election officials is all one really needs to see as stolen.

Let me say it a bit different, had the courts allowed the evidence to be discussed in a court room would have been powerful if they said nope.


----------



## Paleman

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​Analysis by Marshall Cohen, CNN
> Updated 10:29 AM ET, Sun November 17, 2019
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump has an Achilles' heel when it comes to Russia.
> Over the years, he's made no secret that he has a soft spot for the country and its authoritarian leader, President Vladimir Putin. Trump has proved that he is willing to reject widely held US foreign policy views and align himself with the Kremlin on everything from Russian interference in US elections to the war in Syria.
> Trump's ties to Russians were so concerning that the FBI believed there was good reason to investigate potential collusion between his 2016 campaign and the Kremlin. Counterintelligence investigators also examined whether Trump himself was somehow a Russian asset. (Special counsel Robert Mueller did not establish a criminal conspiracy of collusion.)
> In Trump's eyes, these allegations are proof of a conspiracy against him by Democratic lawmakers and other "deep state" enemies in the US government. He bombastically declared last year, "There's never been a president as tough on Russia as I have been."
> But that claim is simply false, based on Trump's actions over the last few years. Here's a full breakdown of 25 occasions when Trump was soft on Russia or gave Putin a boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump talk during a bilateral meeting at the G20 leaders summit in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.
> Trump has repeatedly praised Putin​While he was a private citizen, during his 2016 campaign and throughout his presidency, Trump has showered Putin with praise. He said Putin was "so nice," he called Putin a "strong leader" and said Putin has done "a really great job outsmarting our country." Trump also claimed he'd "get along very well" with Putin. Few, if any, Western leaders have echoed these comments.
> Trump hired Manafort to run his campaign​Trump raised eyebrows in spring 2016 when he hired GOP operative Paul Manafort to run his presidential campaign. Manafort spent a decade working for pro-Russian politicians and parties in Ukraine and cultivated close relationships with Putin-friendly oligarchs. Manafort is currently in prison for, among other things, evading taxes on the $60 million he made from his Ukraine consulting.
> Trump suggested Russia can keep Crimea​Trump said Putin did "an amazing job of taking the mantle" when Russia annexed Crimea in 2014. During the presidential campaign, Trump broke with US policy and suggested he was OK if Russia kept the Ukrainian territory. He repeated a Kremlin talking point, saying, "The people of Crimea, from what I've heard, would rather be with Russia than where they were."
> Trump's team softened the GOP platform on Ukraine​Ahead of the 2016 Republican National Convention, Trump campaign aides blocked language from the party platform that called for the US government to send lethal weapons to Ukraine for its war against Russian proxies. Mueller investigated this for potential collusion but determined the change was not made "at the behest" of Russia. (The Trump administration ultimately gave lethal arms and anti-tank weapons to the Ukrainian military.)
> Trump made light of Russian hacking​Throughout the 2016 campaign, Trump cast doubt on the US government assessment that Russia hacked the Democratic National Committee and Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign chairman. At a news conference in July 2016, he even asked Russia to hack more, saying, "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,"
> Trump denied that Russia interfered in 2016​The Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the FBI, the CIA, the National Security Agency, the Justice Department and the Senate Intelligence Committee all confirmed that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to help Trump. But Trump has repeatedly rejected this view, and publicly sided with Putin at the Helsinki summit in 2018, saying he accepted Putin's denials.
> Trump transition undermined Russian sanctions​After the election, the Trump transition team asked Russia not to retaliate against new US sanctions imposed by then-President Barack Obama. The sanctions were meant to punish Russia for interfering in the election, but then-Trump aide Michael Flynn asked the Russian ambassador not to escalate the situation so they could have a good relationship once Trump took over.
> Trump was open to lifting Russian sanctions​Days before his inauguration, Trump told The Wall Street Journal that he was open to lifting sanctions on Russia. He said: "If you get along and if Russia is really helping us, why would anybody have sanctions if somebody's doing some really great things?" Putin has tried for years to persuade the US and European countries to end crippling sanctions on Russia's economy.
> Trump refused to say Putin is a killer​Bucking other US leaders, Trump has dismissed credible allegations that Putin uses violence against his opponents. Trump said in 2015, "I think it would be despicable if that took place, but I haven't seen any evidence that he killed anybody, in terms of reporters." Asked again in February 2017, Trump deflected, saying, "There are a lot of killers. Do you think our country is so innocent?"
> Trump mulled giving spy compounds to Russia​The Washington Post reported in May 2017 that the Trump administration considered returning two diplomatic compounds to Russia. The Obama administration expelled Russian diplomats and seized the compounds in New York and Maryland after the 2016 election, claiming they were used for "intelligence" purposes. The compounds were never returned to Russia.
> Trump gave Russia classified intelligence​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov in the Oval Office
> In a shocking move during the early months of his presidency, Trump shared highly classified intelligence with two senior Russian officials during an Oval Office meeting in May 2017. The intelligence, which was about ISIS, was sensitive enough that it could have exposed a vulnerable source. The unplanned disclosure by Trump rattled even many of his Republican allies.
> Trump was reluctant to sign Russian sanctions​Lawmakers passed a bipartisan bill in July 2017 imposing new sanctions against Russia, even though Trump administration officials reportedly tried to water down the language. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, but said the new law contained "clearly unconstitutional provisions." Trump had little choice in the matter because the bill had passed with veto-proof majorities. (The Treasury Department followed up with several rounds of hard-hitting sanctions.)
> Trump thanked Putin for expelling US diplomats​Trump thanked Putin for expelling hundreds of US diplomats from Russia in August 2017, saying, "I want to thank him because we're trying to cut down our payroll." Putin kicked out the officials to retaliate for US sanctions. Trump's view conflicted with the State Department, which said the mass expulsion was "uncalled for." (Trump later said he was being sarcastic.)
> Trump criticized and alienated NATO allies​Trump has repeatedly attacked NATO, aligning himself with Putin, who wants to weaken the alliance. Trump said NATO was "obsolete," rattling European leaders. At his first NATO summit, Trump scolded other countries for not spending enough on defense and declined to commit to NATO's mutual defense pledge. (Trump later said he supported the mutual defense provision.)
> Trump eased sanctions on Deripaska​In January 2019, the Trump administration lifted sanctions on three Russian companies tied to Oleg Deripaska, a Russian oligarch with close ties to Putin. The Treasury Department had sanctioned Deripaska and the companies over his support for Russian interference in the 2016 election. In a bipartisan rebuke, 11 Senate Republicans supported a Democratic resolution calling for the sanctions to remain.
> Trump congratulated Putin on his sham election​Ignoring the advice of several top national security aides, Trump congratulated Putin on his March 2018 reelection victory. Putin got 77% of the vote, but Western observers declared that the election "lacked genuine competition" and took place in an "overly controlled legal and political environment." Trump's critics said he had given the election legitimacy it did not deserve.
> Trump defended USSR invasion of Afghanistan​During a January 2019 Cabinet meeting, Trump defended the Soviet Union's invasion of Afghanistan. He said the Soviet Union "was right" to invade in 1979 because "terrorists were going into Russia." The comments puzzled many observers, who noted that the Soviets invaded to bolster a communist government and the US had backed Afghan militants who fought the Soviets.
> Trump praised pro-Russian leaders in Europe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungary's Prime Minister Viktor Orban and President Donald Trump in the Oval Office on May 13, 2019.
> On several occasions, Trump has praised controversial far-right European leaders who have been shunned by most US officials because of their close ties to Putin. Trump met at the White House with Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban, a top Kremlin ally. He praised the campaign of French politician Marine Le Pen, whose party previously got millions from a Russian bank.
> Trump didn't publicly condemn Russian attack​According to congressional testimony, Trump declined to publicly condemn a Russian attack against Ukrainian military vessels in November 2018, even though the State Department prepared a statement for him. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo criticized Russia's "dangerous escalation." The White House didn't say anything, but Trump canceled a meeting with Putin.
> Trump wanted to let Russia back in the G7​Breaking with American allies, Trump repeatedly called for Russia to be invited back into the Group of Seven. Russia was suspended from the working group of leading industrial nations in 2014 after Putin annexed Crimea. At this year's G7 summit in France, Trump pressed the other leaders to include Russia next year. They balked at the request, which would have been a huge benefit to Putin without any concessions.
> Trump's Syria withdrawal gave Putin a boost​Trump announced in October 2019 that US troops were withdrawing from northern Syria. The abrupt move cleared the way for Turkey to conquer territories previously controlled by the US and allied Kurdish militias. It also gave Russia a golden opportunity to expand its influence and swiftly take over abandoned US outposts and checkpoints. Trump's move was a boon for Putin.
> Trump repeated Kremlin talking points on ISIS​After announcing the Syria withdrawal, Trump repeated Kremlin talking points about ISIS. He said, "Russia hates ISIS as much as the United States does" and that they are equal partners in the fight. But Trump's comments don't reflect the reality on the ground: Since intervening in Syria in 2015, the Russian military has focused its airstrikes on anti-government rebels, not ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump and Russia's President Vladimir Putin attend a joint press conference after a meeting at the Presidential Palace in Helsinki, on July 16, 2018. Full credit: Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
> Trump spread Russian myths about Ukraine​Over the past two months, Trump has said many false things about Ukraine that align with Russian disinformation about the country. This includes claims of uncontrollable corruption, improper ties between Ukrainian officials and the Obama administration, and allegations that Ukraine meddled in US elections. This helps Putin's goal of destabilizing US-Ukraine relations.
> Trump temporarily froze US aid for Ukraine​As the impeachment inquiry has revealed, Trump personally froze $391 million in US military and security assistance for Ukraine in mid-2019. US diplomats said Ukraine desperately needed the help for its war against Russian proxies. Previously, the Trump administration had slow-walked sales of anti-tank missiles to Ukraine because of concerns it would upset Russia, according to a State Department official.
> Trump considered visiting Putin on Russian soil​Trump said last week that he is thinking about visiting Russia, at Putin's invitation, to attend a military parade next year. The US government has repeatedly called out Russia's aggressive moves around the world, so a visit from a sitting US president would be highly unusual. Obama made the last visit in 2013, when relations were warmer, before Russia invaded Ukraine.




I have no idea if any of that is true, but I do know that Russia did not ever invade Ukraine under Trump. You Biden fools cannot say the same for Biden. I am speaking about the Biden that is never seen in public without his nurse and chief diaper changer, Jill.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> the court refusing to hear a case of 60 different election officials is all one really needs to see as stolen.
> 
> Let me say it a bit different, had the courts allowed the evidence to be discussed in a court room would have been powerful if they said nope.


The courts refused to hear the cases because there was no evidence. They don't waste their time with frivolous cases. trump should have been charged for filing all these frivolous cases.0


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stann said:


> trump derangement syndrome is something trump followers have. trump turns everything around in your mind that's why you support Russia that's why you support trump against your own country. You are definitely a cult member. Brainwashed just like he wa


----------



## Uncensored2008

jc456 said:


> except you can't name one.  That's profound.


Sure they can; among the "lies" the Nazis say Trump told is this; "I have the most beautiful wife in the world."

No, seriously - the small minded and even smaller dicked scum of the leftist press ACTUALLY claims that is "a lie."

And that's the level of "lies" that the vermin have for the entire list.


----------



## Uncensored2008

easyt65 said:


> Trump hasn't been President for something like 2 YEARS, right?!
> 
> View attachment 706365



Neither has Joe Biden....

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Uh oh, I've triggered Dildo Brain.....


----------



## xyz




----------



## jc456

xyz said:


> View attachment 706437


Putin didn't invade Ukraine then.  wow.


----------



## xyz

jc456 said:


> Putin didn't invade Ukraine then.  wow.


Thanks for showing yourself.


----------



## jc456

xyz said:


> Thanks for showing yourself.


Putin still didn't invade Ukraine when Trump was in office.


----------



## xyz

jc456 said:


> Putin still didn't invade Ukraine when Trump was in office.


So you like playing with yourself?


----------



## jc456

xyz said:


> So you like playing with yourself?
> View attachment 706467


Putin still didn't invade Ukraine during trump.


----------



## xyz

jc456 said:


> Putin still didn't invade Ukraine during trump.


Why would he? His guy was in the White House.


----------



## jc456

xyz said:


> Why would he? His guy was in the White House.
> View attachment 706469


Putin still hasn't invaded Ukraine under Trump. Amazing.


----------



## xyz

jc456 said:


> Putin still hasn't invaded Ukraine under Trump. Amazing.


Having an American president in his pocket is better than having a Ukrainian president in his pocket. Amazing.


----------



## toobfreak

eddiew37 said:


> 25 times Trump was soft on Russia​


And not ONE of those things ever got us dragged into a proxy war with a foreign superpower, cost us 100 billion in foreign aid or put us in danger of escalating a nuclear war!   

See ya in 32 days, Charlie.


----------



## bripat9643

xyz said:


> Having an American president in his pocket is better than having a Ukrainian president in his pocket. Amazing.


He's only got Biden in his pocket.  Put paid him millions of dollars.


----------



## bripat9643

xyz said:


> Why would he? His guy was in the White House.
> View attachment 706469


That would encourage him to go to war, not discourage him, moron.  So when does he go to war?  When Biden is president.


----------



## toobfreak

xyz said:


> Why would he? His guy was in the White House.



Funny, the only one I see getting rode hard now is Joe "Nobody Fucks With A" Biddum.   

Joe's getting boned up the ass now, kicked by his own puerile policies, disrespected by all around the globe as the useless scum that he is and the USA is about to reach for the big FLUSH HANDLE in

Just about 32 days now.


----------



## xyz

bripat9643 said:


> He's only got Biden in his pocket.  Put paid him millions of dollars.


If he has Biden in his pocket, then why is Biden criticizing him and sending weapons to Ukraine? A lot more weapons than Trump sent, plus Biden didn't condition them with false information about his political opponents.



bripat9643 said:


> That would encourage him to go to war, not discourage him, moron.  So when does he go to war?  When Biden is president.


No, not really. Trump was quite helpful to the Russians and gave them intel about a couple of people working against them. Plus he wanted to change American policy to drift towards Russia. He tried to destroy NATO.

But he lost, so Putin couldn't expect any more  help from the White House.


----------



## toobfreak

xyz said:


> So you like playing with yourself?



Apparently all you jobless welfare leftwing government program idiots 
got to do with your time is create memes to assuage 
your fears and realization that your shit 
is all hitting the fan in the 
worst way in just 
about 32 
days!


----------



## xyz

toobfreak said:


> And not ONE of those things ever got us dragged into a proxy war with a foreign superpower, cost us 100 billion in foreign aid or put us in danger of escalating a nuclear war!
> 
> See ya in 32 days, Charlie.


Your emoticon is so scary, glass vatnik


----------



## toobfreak

xyz said:


> Your emoticon is so scary, glass vatnik



So says you because you haven't a SINGLE THING good to say about Joe Brandon to hang your hat on, as in 32 days you democrats all go in for your midterm rectal reaming!


----------



## xyz

toobfreak said:


> So says you because you haven't a SINGLE THING good to say about Joe Brandon to hang your hat on, as in 32 days you democrats all go in for your midterm rectal reaming!


Go stick a 6П3С up your shitty Russian guitarist ass.


----------



## bripat9643

xyz said:


> If he has Biden in his pocket, then why is Biden criticizing him and sending weapons to Ukraine? A lot more weapons than Trump sent, plus Biden didn't condition them with false information about his political opponents.
> 
> 
> No, not really. Trump was quite helpful to the Russians and gave them intel about a couple of people working against them. Plus he wanted to change American policy to drift towards Russia. He tried to destroy NATO.
> 
> But he lost, so Putin couldn't expect any more  help from the White House.


He didn't invade when Trump was president.  What does that tell someone who is able to commit logic?


----------



## toobfreak

xyz said:


> Go stick a 6П3С up your shitty Russian guitarist ass.



Never heard of it.  Must be something you use.

Only 32 more ass-kicking democrat shopping days to go.


----------



## Stann

xyz said:


> Go stick a 6П3С up your shitty Russian guitarist ass.


Give them hell for what it's worth, they're all bran dead or brainwashed, take your pickets one of the other.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> Putin still didn't invade Ukraine during trump.


LOL, putin does not adjust his schedule according to who's president in the United States.


----------



## xyz

Stann said:


> Give them hell for what it's worth, they're all bran dead or brainwashed, take your pickets one of the other.


He's obviously a Russian troll. That's one of the most well known Russian tubes, and he claims to be a tube enthusiast.


----------



## Stann

xyz said:


> He's obviously a Russian troll. That's one of the most well known Russian tubes, and he claims to be a tube enthusiast.


I'm sure you'll find out there's more than one of them on here. Keep up the good work. Thanks again, Stan.


----------



## toobfreak

Stann said:


> Give them hell for what it's worth, they're all bran dead or brainwashed, take your pickets one of the other.


----------



## xyz

Stann said:


> LOL, putin does not adjust his schedule according to who's president in the United States.


I think he sort of does.


----------



## bripat9643

Stann said:


> LOL, putin does not adjust his schedule according to who's president in the United States.


He adjusts his foreign policy according to who's president in the United States. numskull


----------



## Stann

xyz said:


> I think he sort of does.


If the puppet government that was in place in the Ukraine until 2014 I believe; they were pro-Russian. Zelinsky is very much pro-Western and putin will have none of that. Imagine the largest country in the world is afraid of one of their smaller neighbors. putin has to be an insecure coward at heart.


----------



## xyz

Stann said:


> If the puppet government that was in place in the Ukraine until 2014 I believe; they were pro-Russian. Zelinsky is very much pro-Western and putin will have none of that. Imagine the largest country in the world is afraid of one of their smaller neighbors. putin has to be an insecure coward at heart.


That's a really complicated thing.

Putin said that the biggest tragedy of the 20th century was the fall of the Soviet Union. Not Stalin, Hitler, Mao, WWI, WWII, or the Russian Revolution.

He was in East Germany when the Berlin Wall fell, so that affected him more than anything, probably because he was there. Then he worked hand-in-hand with the mafia in St. Petersburg, which has more to do with his tactics.

It's not that Russia would need to be an enemy of the US, under Yeltsin, they weren't. But as he saw the West as directly responsible for the fall of the Soviet Union, in his mind he had clear enemies.

That the enemy was actually the failing Soviet state is another matter, and now he has to deal with how he himself made Russia a failed state by rewarding corruption, and I don't think the Russian people will stand for it anymore.


----------



## Stann

xyz said:


> That's a really complicated thing.
> 
> Putin said that the biggest tragedy of the 20th century was the fall of the Soviet Union. Not Stalin, Hitler, Mao, WWI, WWII, or the Russian Revolution.
> 
> He was in East Germany when the Berlin Wall fell, so that affected him more than anything, probably because he was there. Then he worked hand-in-hand with the mafia in St. Petersburg, which has more to do with his tactics.
> 
> It's not that Russia would need to be an enemy of the US, under Yeltsin, they weren't. But as he saw the West as directly responsible for the fall of the Soviet Union, in his mind he had clear enemies.
> 
> That the enemy was actually the failing Soviet state is another matter, and now he has to deal with how he himself made Russia a failed state by rewarding corruption, and I don't think the Russian people will stand for it anymore.


I keep wondering how much longer he will be in power, or if he's going to meet death in an uncertain fashion as often happens in Russian politics. The unrest will only increase until he is out of power. This Insanity has to stop somewhere.


----------



## jc456

Stann said:


> LOL, putin does not adjust his schedule according to who's president in the United States.


That you think that is funny as shit


----------



## jc456

xyz said:


> I think he sort of does.


Funny shit, Stann says Putin doesn’t adjust to the president, then thanks the post that said he thinks he does!!

If that doesn’t explain a demofk I don’t know what else does


----------



## Dagosa

Stann said:


> Actually they're just smart, they don't believe in the lies like the Republicans do.


Exactly. There are two parties. One is managed by anti democracy conspiracy theorists , and one is not.


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Funny shit, Stann says Putin doesn’t adjust to the president, then thanks the post that said he thinks he does!!
> 
> If that doesn’t explain a demofk I don’t know what else does


You definitely don’t know. Dumb fks are anti science election deniers. They’re easy to pick out.


----------



## Stann

jc456 said:


> That you think that is funny as shit


You're funny if you think putin cares whether Biden or trump is in charge of the United States. He sees the United States as an enemy. He can't help it that he  is that small-minded. trump is pretty much the same, he considers everyone that isn't with him is a enemy


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Exactly. There are two parties. One is managed by anti democracy conspiracy theorists , and one is not.


Yeah, we know the Democrats are managed by anti democracy conspiracy theorists.


----------



## xyz

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, we know the Democrats are managed by anti democracy conspiracy theorists.


Does that make you a democracy conspiracy theorist?


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, we know the Democrats are managed by anti democracy conspiracy theorists.


Huh ? Election and climate change deniers  are anti democracy. That’s the Humper  crowd.


----------



## bripat9643

xyz said:


> Does that make you a democracy conspiracy theorist?


This whole conversation is idiotic.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Huh ? Election and climate change deniers  are anti democracy. That’s the Humper  crowd.


How is that?


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> How is that?


Obvious.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Obvious.


The opposite is what's obvious.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> The truth is always the best policy, especially when it's uncomfortable and hurts a little bit.


Too bad you vermin aren't capable of telling the truth.


----------



## miketx

The desperation in these traitors is higher than ever before. I can't wait for the meltdown in November.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> Too bad you vermin aren't capable of telling the truth.


Election and climate change deniers accusing others of not telling the truth, that’s a stretch.


----------



## Dagosa

miketx said:


> The desperation in these traitors is higher than ever before. I can't wait for the meltdown in November.


You mean you can’t wait to see Trump in an orange jump suit. Hillary is still walking free....that fry your a$$?


----------



## easyt65

Remember that time Trump collaborated with Russians to collect false information and initiate a FAILED 'Russian Collusion' coup attempt, the largest criminal political scandal in US history?





Wait - Holy shit - that wasn't Trump!
That was...


----------



## Dagosa

easyt65 said:


> View attachment 709276
> Remember that time Trump collaborated with Russians to collect false information and initiate a FAILED 'Russian Collusion' coup attempt, the largest criminal political scandal in US history?
> 
> 
> View attachment 709279
> Wait - Holy shit - that wasn't Trump!
> That was...


Remember when TRUMP ANNOUNCED covid  would be gone in weeks by springtime years ago while president....without a vaccine. He was responsible for more deaths then need be. Or, climate change is a Chinese hoax. And on it went. What a dufus.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> Election and climate change deniers accusing others of not telling the truth, that’s a stretch.


"prog" is a synonym for delusional liar.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> "prog" is a synonym for delusional liar.


It’s good you have “ spell check”.


----------



## Stann

bripat9643 said:


> "prog" is a synonym for delusional liar.


If you still believe anything that prolific liar trump says you have the same disease he does. You can no longer tell reality from the lies.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> It’s good you have “ spell check”.


That's how you spell prog, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Stann said:


> If you still believe anything that prolific liar trump says you have the same disease he does. You can no longer tell reality from the lies.


Says an idiot who voted for the pathological liar Biden.


----------



## MagicMike

Concerned American said:


> Sure, he was so soft on Russia that Russia annexed Crimea during the Obama admin and he is threatening Ukraine under the Biden Regime and Putin didn't rattle his saber one time under the Trump admin.  You used a lot of words trying to cover up the reality that I just showed you in four lines.


Putin was too busy to cause trouble with Trump under his desk deep-throating for four years.


----------



## Concerned American

MagicMike said:


> Putin was too busy to cause trouble with Trump under his desk deep-throating for four years.


More typical non-sequitur democrat bullshit.  Please keep on topic or run along, troll.


----------



## bripat9643

MagicMike said:


> Putin was too busy to cause trouble with Trump under his desk deep-throating for four years.


If anyone is giving our enemies a blowjob it's Biden - "The big guy"


----------



## Concerned American

bripat9643 said:


> If anyone is giving our enemies a blowjob it's Biden - "The big guy"


Obama heard "Cry me a river" while he was gobbling Putin and Putin said "I'm taking Crimea"  Obama just nodded his head and said Ungghhuh.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> That's how you spell prog, moron.


I see we hit nerve.


----------



## Stann

Concerned American said:


> Obama heard "Cry me a river" while he was gobbling Putin and Putin said "I'm taking Crimea"  Obama just nodded his head and said Ungghhuh.


When Putin's puppet government fell in the Ukraine in February of 2014. Yanovich now lives in exile in Russia ( of course ). He knew he had to act quickly to take power in the Crimea that's why it fell in March to him. That's also when you up the ante and started supporting the rebels in the eastern Ukraine. All so he could tear apart the parts of the Ukraine that were most valuable to him.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> If anyone is giving our enemies a blowjob it's Biden - "The big guy"


Really ? Ukraine is an “enemy” along with all of NATO ? You’re confused, as usual. Either that or you’re coming out and have a hard on for your other  “big guy” Putin, just like Trump has for any fascist dictator.


----------



## Dagosa

Concerned American said:


> More typical non-sequitur democrat bullshit.  Please keep on topic or run along, troll.


That pretty much is on topic.


----------



## bripat9643

Dagosa said:


> I see we hit nerve.


I see you are an imbecile.


----------



## Dagosa

bripat9643 said:


> I see you are an imbecile.


Still upset and shaking....breath deeply.


----------



## wamose

I'd let Trump talk for me, no problem. I don't want dimwits like Biden or Fetterman talking for me and I certainly don't want a jive turkey like Obama talking for me. Democrats aren't fit to lead in the 20s.


----------



## Dagosa

wamose said:


> I'd let Trump talk for me, no problem. I don't want dimwits like Biden or Fetterman talking for me and I certainly don't want a jive turkey like Obama talking for me. Democrats aren't fit to lead in the 20s.


The nitwit who wants to nuke storms talks for you ? Wow. The leader of the most corrupt admin ever. You two deserve each other .


----------



## Dagosa

wamose said:


> I'd let Trump talk for me, no problem. I don't want dimwits like Biden or Fetterman talking for me and I certainly don't want a jive turkey like Obama talking for me. Democrats aren't fit to lead in the 20s.


You’d rather have the ignorant speaking  for the ignorant......so much for modern medicine and cell phones and science in general.. All those lefties are primarily responsible for both.


----------

